# Maricopa County Board Refuses to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End



## mudwhistle

They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?

Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?









						Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
					

The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.




					www.westernjournal.com
				




"The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


----------



## Gdjjr

mudwhistle said:


> “We are here under some bizarre circumstances


Indeed-


----------



## mudwhistle

Sellers then said he would not be responding to the particulars contained in Fann’s letter.


“This board is done explaining anything to these people who are playing investigator with our constituents’ ballots and equipment, paid for with real people’s tax dollars,” Sellers said. “It’s time to be done with this craziness and get on with our county’s critical business.”


“I want to keep this part of the circus as short as possible. We will be reviewing the response to the state Senate president’s attempt at legitimizing a grift disguised as an audit.”


----------



## excalibur

Bunch of Romney doppelgangers on the Board.


----------



## Crepitus

You kids are all living in an alternative reality.


mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


----------



## MarcATL

lol


----------



## Oddball

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


I suspect that the subpoenas will be flying.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Here's the deal........

*Tyranny is a cancer.*

You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.

This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation


----------



## JLW

Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.


----------



## Lastamender

Johnlaw said:


> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.


Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.


----------



## JLW

Lastamender said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
Click to expand...

The only thing they will prove is that they were fools.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Lastamender said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
Click to expand...


Even the Left knows the election was a total fraud.
And those who actually don't know it are too stupid to carry an intelligent conversation about it.


----------



## Rambunctious

They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....


----------



## theHawk

Toro said:


> Because you have one group of people are grounded in reality, and one group of people - the Trump cult - believing in batshit crazy conspiracy theories.
> 
> It's easy to lie about conspiracy theories.  Orange Jesus does it all the time.


Why would anyone object to an audit?

Audits are a common occurrence in government.  The only way to know government employees and officials are doing their jobs correctly is to do an audit.  Those records do not belong to the members of the board to hide from the public.  All of the elections materials and records are public record, and the people have a right to access them, which exactly what the Senate is doing per the law.  

The only time people squirm in audits is when they know they’ve fucked up.  They are definitely hiding something.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation


Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".

Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.


----------



## theHawk

Johnlaw said:


> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.


How can anyone know that the election was clean?  Unless there are audits done, no one really knows.  This is why audits are commonly done in government.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...

You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.

If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?


----------



## mudwhistle

Johnlaw said:


> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.


Oh....so they all are Trump supporters then?
Is that what you're trying to claim?


----------



## Coyote

Johnlaw said:


> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.



I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
Click to expand...

Sure I do.  Even the fact that you have to keep expanding your conspiracy theory to cover all this is sufficient proof.


----------



## excalibur

Coyote said:


> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.




Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  Even the fact that you have to keep expanding your conspiracy theory to cover all this is sufficient proof.
Click to expand...

Why is information being withheld if there was no fraud? The conspiracy is what you are pushing. They have shown their guilt too many times to come to any other conclusion.


----------



## Coyote

excalibur said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
Click to expand...



Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.  

Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...

Exercising your Constitutional rights strengthens democracy. You people are dumb.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  Even the fact that you have to keep expanding your conspiracy theory to cover all this is sufficient proof.
Click to expand...

Looks like you can’t answer my question.


----------



## Lastamender

How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?


----------



## Coyote

,.j


theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do.  Even the fact that you have to keep expanding your conspiracy theory to cover all this is sufficient proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you can’t answer my question.
Click to expand...


I did.

I said I do.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
Click to expand...

Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.

Why are you against transparent elections?


----------



## Magnus

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


Your question:
"Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?"

Go for it. Trump lost the election but claims it was stolen. Echoed by all his trumptards.  So, in the future, all politicians will follow that gameplan.


----------



## schmidlap

It's unclear whether the Cyber Ninja Big Bamboozle caper at the Arizona Crazy Times Carnival is meant to be taken seriously.

If this is yet another Xi Jinping contrivance to undermine democracy, only crackpots are being taken in by it.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> It's unclear whether the Cyber Ninja Big Bamboozle caper at the Arizona Crazy Times Carnival is meant to be taken seriously.
> 
> If this is yet another Xi Jinping contrivance to undermine democracy, only crackpots are being taken in by it.


Shill fail.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lastamender said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
Click to expand...

Again, the ‘audit’ will conclude that Trump won Arizona – and nothing will happen or change; Biden will still be the official winner of the state.

Then you and your fellow dishonest rightists will launch another lie/conspiracy theory about the ‘deep state,’ the ‘corrupt’ courts, and the ‘complicit’ MSM refusing to acknowledge the ‘truth.’

You people are as tedious as you are predictable.


----------



## Lastamender

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the ‘audit’ will conclude that Trump won Arizona – and nothing will happen or change; Biden will still be the official winner of the state.
> 
> Then you and your fellow dishonest rightists will launch another lie/conspiracy theory about the ‘deep state,’ the ‘corrupt’ courts, and the ‘complicit’ MSM refusing to acknowledge the ‘truth.’
> 
> You people are as tedious as you are predictable.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what will happen. Stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
Click to expand...


Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?

Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?

So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.

Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.

At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.

And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.

The American people are the ones who are paying for this.


----------



## Winston

Rambunctious said:


> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....


The investigators couldn't find their ass if it wasn't attached.  Remember the missing data, or the data that got disappeared?  It was there all the time.  The dumbass investigators couldn't find it.  I mean it is a shitshow.  The whole "investigation" is a sham.  The results cannot be changed.  There is no upside to anything those bumbling bafoons might report.  I mean you got some serious thinking to do if Maricopa county has a more intelligent position than you.


----------



## BULLDOG

Rambunctious said:


> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....


I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.


----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
Click to expand...

It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....


----------



## WTF19

i wonder what the scum demonRATS will do to get this audit stopped/ nullified....and when the fraudsters-dominion- are ordered to turn over all records pertaining to the election....time will tell


----------



## Coyote

Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
Click to expand...

Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?

The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?


----------



## Rambunctious

BULLDOG said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
Click to expand...

We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....


----------



## Lastamender

BULLDOG said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
Click to expand...

You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.


----------



## WTF19

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
Click to expand...

because all it does is spew shit and parrot what msm says....no other reason


----------



## mudwhistle

Magnus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Your question:
> "Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?"
> 
> Go for it. Trump lost the election but claims it was stolen. Echoed by all his trumptards.  So, in the future, all politicians will follow that gameplan.
Click to expand...

Yep....they ask them to prove chain of custody on mail-in ballots and they can't...or won't.


----------



## Coyote

Rambunctious said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
Click to expand...

We know how Pubs cheat too.

So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
Click to expand...

Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
Click to expand...

Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
Click to expand...

The taxpayers of that state, and they do not mind one bit. Next.


----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
Click to expand...

I am for investigating fraud in every election...and we had 4 years of investigation into the 2016 election costing millions and finding nothing....where were your complaints about cost back then?...you are a lib...you don't stand a chance of winning the hypocrite game with me....you look up hypocrite in the dictionary and you see a picture of a donkey.....


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
Click to expand...

No one does.

Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The taxpayers of that state, and they do not mind one bit. Next.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
Click to expand...

If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.

Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.


----------



## Coyote

Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am for investigating fraud in every election...and we had 4 years of investigation into the 2016 election costing millions and finding nothing....where were your complaints about cost back then?...you are a lib...you don't stand a chance of winning the hypocrite game with me....you look up hypocrite in the dictionary and you see a picture of a donkey.....
Click to expand...

What 4 years of investigating voting fraud in the 2016 election?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
Click to expand...

Stupid question, I am the American in the room.


----------



## BULLDOG

Lastamender said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
Click to expand...

Hey Buddy. I'm on your side. Bring on the poultry inspectors. We need to expose all those bamboo ballots too.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.
> 
> Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.
Click to expand...

Another typical conspiracy theory tactic - why is it being withheld?

Maybe because it includes information they are not entitled too - like senstive law enforcement data.  Maybe because they claim they are going to be knocking on doors of Biden voters (only) and asking if they voted for Biden.  Serious potential for violating the law there - voter intimidation anyone?  This is not any kind of official election investigation by certified election officials - this is a rambo style amateur group with no experience, no knowledge of the laws invoved or confidentiality - and no accountability.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid question, I am the American in the room.
Click to expand...

That's a highly questionable claim.


----------



## BULLDOG

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.
> 
> Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.
Click to expand...

Withheld? You mean like the database that the idiots claimed was erased?


----------



## Dragonlady

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​



It's long past time for the Arizona Senate to end this ridiculous farce and publically apologize to their voters for wasting their money on this fraud.


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that the subpoenas will be flying.
Click to expand...

Will they fly like all the chickens that were fed the ballots as has been claimed by trump fluffers?


----------



## Dragonlady

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid question, I am the American in the room.
Click to expand...


It's hardly a stupid question since there is absolutely no evidence that illegals are voting or that there was any problem with illegals voting in any of these elections.  The ONLY people being restricted from voting, are American citizens.


----------



## Lastamender

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid question, I am the American in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly a stupid question since there is absolutely no evidence that illegals are voting or that there was any problem with illegals voting in any of these elections.  The ONLY people being restricted from voting, are American citizens.
Click to expand...

I  meant illegal ballots.


----------



## Dragonlady

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid question, I am the American in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly a stupid question since there is absolutely no evidence that illegals are voting or that there was any problem with illegals voting in any of these elections.  The ONLY people being restricted from voting, are American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  meant illegal ballots.
Click to expand...


There were no illegal ballots.  That was a lie.  This whole fraud of an audit was concocted as an excuse for voter suppression legislation.


----------



## the other mike

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


"Why us?" 
"What about Detroit and Philadelphia ?"
"Their fraud was way worse than ours."


----------



## Lastamender

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid question, I am the American in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly a stupid question since there is absolutely no evidence that illegals are voting or that there was any problem with illegals voting in any of these elections.  The ONLY people being restricted from voting, are American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  meant illegal ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no illegal ballots.  That was a lie.  This whole fraud of an audit was concocted as an excuse for voter suppression legislation.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
Click to expand...

So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
You don't think they're hiding something?
What happened to counting every vote?


----------



## bravoactual

Toro said:


> Because you have one group of people are grounded in reality, and one group of people - the Trump cult - believing in batshit crazy conspiracy theories.
> 
> It's easy to lie about conspiracy theories.  Orange Jesus does it all the or.time.



Reality Scares the hell out of the Cult of The Traitor


----------



## bravoactual

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't costing more than the loss of faith in our elections will cost us....if the dems have nothing to worry about why are they and you so concerned?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you insist on investigating fraud in 2016?
> 
> The problem is it won't end there.  And these efforts, at overturning the votes of millions is in itself undermining our faith in our elections.  Have you thought of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eliminating illegal votes is a wonderful way to restore faith in our elections. You want illegal votes counted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Making sure that every legal voter is enfranchised and his vote counts is an even better way to restore faith in our elections.  You want all legal voter's votes to count right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid question, I am the American in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hardly a stupid question since there is absolutely no evidence that illegals are voting or that there was any problem with illegals voting in any of these elections.  The ONLY people being restricted from voting, are American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  meant illegal ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no illegal ballots.  That was a lie.  This whole fraud of an audit was concocted as an excuse for voter suppression legislation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
Click to expand...

They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?


----------



## BULLDOG

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
Click to expand...

They have been counted. Several times.


----------



## Donald H

Coyote said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
Click to expand...

Not too likely. 
And China can sit back and be delighted as Americans fight like spoiled children over which asshole won their democratic election.

Who would have ever suspected that the US would stoop so low?


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
Click to expand...

Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.

Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty. 

You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”. 

Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.


----------



## bodecea

Lastamender said:


> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?


Well, thank goodness there's no hiding the trump fluffer accusations that trump ballots were fed to chickens and then the chickens slaughtered and incinerated.


----------



## BULLDOG

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
Click to expand...

Which files were deleted?


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
Click to expand...


I'm not making any excuses.

I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.


When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
Click to expand...

So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
Is that what you're trying to roll with?

Wow!!!!

Just Wow!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
Click to expand...

I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one. 
FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
So you need to shelve that excuse.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
Click to expand...


I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lastamender said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the ‘audit’ will conclude that Trump won Arizona – and nothing will happen or change; Biden will still be the official winner of the state.
> 
> Then you and your fellow dishonest rightists will launch another lie/conspiracy theory about the ‘deep state,’ the ‘corrupt’ courts, and the ‘complicit’ MSM refusing to acknowledge the ‘truth.’
> 
> You people are as tedious as you are predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what will happen. Stop talking out of your ass.
Click to expand...

You don’t even believe there was any ‘fraud’; you know the election wasn’t ‘stolen.’

You know that this ‘audit’ is a farce; you know that Biden is the lawful, legitimate president.

That’s not what this is about – this is about winning back control of Congress and the WH, this is about undermining the democratic process, sowing the seeds of doubt and mistrust with lies and conspiracy theories, and of compelling citizens to lose faith in the political process perceived by you and others on the partisan right as beneficial to Republicans.


----------



## Lastamender

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank goodness there's no hiding the trump fluffer accusations that trump ballots were fed to chickens and then the chickens slaughtered and incinerated.
Click to expand...

Got nothing to do with withholding information voters are entitled too. You people have adnmiitted your guilt by your own actions.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
Click to expand...


How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?

And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
Click to expand...

That is bullshit those routers have nothing on them but where things came from and where they were sent. Does that bother you?


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
Click to expand...

There would not have to be if information was not withheld. It is your(the fascists) fault.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
Click to expand...

No one did a full audit before this.  

You sound nervous.  What makes you think President Trump will be “re-installed”?


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bullshit those routers have nothing on them but where things came from and where they were sent. Does that bother you?
Click to expand...

Why exactly should it?  What are you claiming and what evidence do you have to support giving routers with sensitive information to this ninja outfit?  Just because they asked?


----------



## theHawk

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
Click to expand...

 
A database file.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not have to be if information was not withheld. It is your(the fascists) fault.
Click to expand...


What information?  Law enforcement info on routers?  The non-disappeared database?


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
Click to expand...

Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.


----------



## MeBelle

Coyote said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
Click to expand...


Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.

By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.

Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not have to be if information was not withheld. It is your(the fascists) fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What information?  Law enforcement info on routers?  The non-disappeared database?
Click to expand...

No it is not.


----------



## Coyote

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
Click to expand...


If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
Click to expand...

It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Donald H said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too likely.
> And China can sit back and be delighted as Americans fight like spoiled children over which asshole won their democratic election.
> 
> Who would have ever suspected that the US would stoop so low?
Click to expand...

And this is exactly what conservatives want: sow doubt and discord, undermine the political process, and divide the American people.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.
Click to expand...


No it wasn't.  They lied about that too.









						Arizona GOP's election auditors backtrack on destroyed data claim
					

Auditors working on behalf of state Senate Republicans admitted Tuesday that data it had accused Maricopa County of deleting had been found.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
Click to expand...

It has been said about 100 times the companies that did the audit work with Dominion. That is a very good reason to hire someone else.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
Click to expand...

It is a true forensic audit.  They are testing the paper and ink on the ballots.

What other company would you suggest?  As if you wouldn’t whine and complain about the audit if it was a different company?


----------



## mudwhistle

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
Click to expand...

The state is required to do an audit. This is the state of Arizona.....not some NY lawyers looking for dirt.
They have been prevented for weeks, through court actions, to not allow this audit to proceed. The judge ordered that it continue...much to the chagrin of Democrats. 
Now the county Chairman is trying to ignore a court order by refusing to produce documentation requested by the state....after their investigation discovered alarming discrepancies. Dominion has refused to turn over passwords....so they went around them and discovered that the tallies don't match. So they asked for chain of custody documents that they are required to keep by law. That is only one issue. There are several others.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
Click to expand...

Nonsense.

It’s partisan farce, bad faith political theater, completely devoid of merit and unwarranted.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.  They lied about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona GOP's election auditors backtrack on destroyed data claim
> 
> 
> Auditors working on behalf of state Senate Republicans admitted Tuesday that data it had accused Maricopa County of deleting had been found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
Click to expand...


According to your own article:

_one of the auditors repeated the claim that the database had been deleted, but said he was able to "recover" the files.

“All of this, however, may be a moot point, because subsequently I was able to recover all those deleted files and I have access to them,” said Ben Cotton, the founder of CyFir, one of the companies subcontracted to conduct the audit_.

Maybe you should read articles before using them to back up your idiotic claims.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a true forensic audit.  They are testing the paper and ink on the ballots.
> 
> What other company would you suggest?  As if you wouldn’t whine and complain about the audit if it was a different company?
Click to expand...


Oh?  Testing the paper and ink for what?


----------



## BULLDOG

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
Click to expand...

You've been just listening to crazy right wing sources, haven't you? I guess they forgot to mention that the database wasn't missing. The Ninja wankers just didn't know where to look.


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.  They lied about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona GOP's election auditors backtrack on destroyed data claim
> 
> 
> Auditors working on behalf of state Senate Republicans admitted Tuesday that data it had accused Maricopa County of deleting had been found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to your own article:
> 
> _one of the auditors repeated the claim that the database had been deleted, but said he was able to "recover" the files.
> 
> “All of this, however, may be a moot point, because subsequently I was able to recover all those deleted files and I have access to them,” said Ben Cotton, the founder of CyFir, one of the companies subcontracted to conduct the audit_.
> 
> Maybe you should read articles before using them to back up your idiotic claims.
Click to expand...

Did you read further down in the article or did you stop at that point?


----------



## Lastamender

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> It’s partisan farce, bad faith political theater, completely devoid of merit and unwarranted.
Click to expand...

You have this mixed up with the insurrection that wasn't. Now that is a clown show.


----------



## theHawk

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been just listening to crazy right wing sources, haven't you? I guess they forgot to mention that the database wasn't missing. The Ninja wankers just didn't know where to look.
> View attachment 491366
Click to expand...


Yes and if you read the AP article, it clearly shows the auditor testifying that the file was deleted, and they recovered it.


----------



## Toro

Lastamender said:


> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?



There's been two audits in Maricopa County.

The Trump cult can't handle the truth that their Orange God lost.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.  They lied about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona GOP's election auditors backtrack on destroyed data claim
> 
> 
> Auditors working on behalf of state Senate Republicans admitted Tuesday that data it had accused Maricopa County of deleting had been found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to your own article:
> 
> _one of the auditors repeated the claim that the database had been deleted, but said he was able to "recover" the files.
> 
> “All of this, however, may be a moot point, because subsequently I was able to recover all those deleted files and I have access to them,” said Ben Cotton, the founder of CyFir, one of the companies subcontracted to conduct the audit_.
> 
> Maybe you should read articles before using them to back up your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read further down in the article or did you stop at that point?
Click to expand...

The rest of the spin and idiot government officials don’t refute what the auditor said.  

You can call them liars all you want, you have zero proof they are lying.


----------



## BULLDOG

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## theHawk

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it wasn't.  Not that it matters to conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was deleted, and they used forensic tools to recover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Keep denying reality, I’m sure things will turn around at some point.


----------



## Lastamender

Toro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been two audits in Maricopa County.
> 
> The Trump cult can't handle the truth that their Orange God lost.
Click to expand...

Trump was defrauded. The lie is not working. AZ is inspiring other states to take back their elections and ensure integrity.


----------



## beautress

Crepitus said:


> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
Click to expand...

Project much?


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been just listening to crazy right wing sources, haven't you? I guess they forgot to mention that the database wasn't missing. The Ninja wankers just didn't know where to look.
> View attachment 491366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and if you read the AP article, it clearly shows the auditor testifying that the file was deleted, and they recovered it.
Click to expand...


Ah.  You didn't read it then.

*"*A day after our technical letter explained they were just looking in the wrong place — all of a sudden 'auditors' have recovered the files," the county account tweeted.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been two audits in Maricopa County.
> 
> The Trump cult can't handle the truth that their Orange God lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was defrauded. The lie is not working. AZ is inspiring other states to take back their elections and ensure integrity.
Click to expand...

Translation - inspiring other states to overthrow valid election results because the Trumplicans are such sore losers.

Problem is - no states, even Arizona...is being inspired.


----------



## BULLDOG

theHawk said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been just listening to crazy right wing sources, haven't you? I guess they forgot to mention that the database wasn't missing. The Ninja wankers just didn't know where to look.
> View attachment 491366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and if you read the AP article, it clearly shows the auditor testifying that the file was deleted, and they recovered it.
Click to expand...

The same auditor who said ballots were fed to chickens?


----------



## MeBelle

It is NOT


Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
Click to expand...


First, do you know how much education it takes to be a forensic audit?
They are not amateurs.

What sensitive information are you concerned about.  I keep hearing this phrase, heard the words law enforcement,  but have no idea what this is about.

I don't know anything about the chickens either.


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
Click to expand...

Link. 

This is an audit. It's not a recount. 
The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.

The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening. 









						Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
					

More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been two audits in Maricopa County.
> 
> The Trump cult can't handle the truth that their Orange God lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was defrauded. The lie is not working. AZ is inspiring other states to take back their elections and ensure integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation - inspiring other states to overthrow valid election results because the Trumplicans are such sore losers.
> 
> Problem is - no states, even Arizona...is being inspired.
Click to expand...

Communist translation.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...


So, you're one of those who don't know it then.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
Click to expand...


Not as tired as they were of the constant allegations of Russia!  Russia!  Russia!


----------



## BULLDOG

MeBelle said:


> It is NOT
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, do you know how much education it takes to be a forensic audit?
> They are not amateurs.
> 
> What sensitive information are you concerned about.  I keep hearing this phrase, heard the words law enforcement,  but have no idea what this is about.
> 
> I don't know anything about the chickens either.
Click to expand...










						Republican-controlled election board in Arizona slams recount
					

GOP-controlled Maricopa County board slammed the 'sham' recount of the 2020 presidential results and one official blasted theory ballots were shredded and eaten by chickens, who were killed as cover up.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Coyote

MeBelle said:


> It is NOT
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, do you know how much education it takes to be a forensic audit?
> They are not amateurs.
> 
> What sensitive information are you concerned about.  I keep hearing this phrase, heard the words law enforcement,  but have no idea what this is about.
> 
> I don't know anything about the chickens either.
Click to expand...

Well, I can tell you about chickens...they taste very good baked with dijon mustard.

On sensitive information - here is one article:








						Election experts say giving Maricopa County routers to election auditors could be security threat
					

One expert said access to routers is a "pretty specific risk" to Maricopa County. He and others are unclear why it's needed to audit an election.



					www.azcentral.com
				




The chicken claim started with Gatewaypundit:








						No, Maricopa County Ballots Weren't Destroyed in a Chicken Farm Fire
					

Conspiracy theories abounded during a partisan recount of Arizona's 2020 presidential election results.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been two audits in Maricopa County.
> 
> The Trump cult can't handle the truth that their Orange God lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was defrauded. The lie is not working. AZ is inspiring other states to take back their elections and ensure integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation - inspiring other states to overthrow valid election results because the Trumplicans are such sore losers.
> 
> Problem is - no states, even Arizona...is being inspired.
Click to expand...

So you're admitting now that finding election fraud should be avoided. 
Because we wouldn't want to overturn a corrupt election. 
The wrong man is currently in the Oval Office screwing everything up and you don't want that to stop, right?


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, do you know how much education it takes to be a forensic audit?
> They are not amateurs.
> 
> What sensitive information are you concerned about.  I keep hearing this phrase, heard the words law enforcement,  but have no idea what this is about.
> 
> I don't know anything about the chickens either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can tell you about chickens...they taste very good baked with dijon mustard.
> 
> On sensitive information - here is one article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Election experts say giving Maricopa County routers to election auditors could be security threat
> 
> 
> One expert said access to routers is a "pretty specific risk" to Maricopa County. He and others are unclear why it's needed to audit an election.
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chicken claim started with Gatewaypundit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Maricopa County Ballots Weren't Destroyed in a Chicken Farm Fire
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theories abounded during a partisan recount of Arizona's 2020 presidential election results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
Click to expand...

Yes.....a security risk that might expose their crimes and the subsequent coverup after the fact.


----------



## MeBelle

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
Click to expand...


Why not choose this particular company?

Are you sure your claims are true or....

NOBODY  is canvassing voters door-to-door.
That idea was thrown out long ago.


----------



## Lastamender

BULLDOG said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, do you know how much education it takes to be a forensic audit?
> They are not amateurs.
> 
> What sensitive information are you concerned about.  I keep hearing this phrase, heard the words law enforcement,  but have no idea what this is about.
> 
> I don't know anything about the chickens either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican-controlled election board in Arizona slams recount
> 
> 
> GOP-controlled Maricopa County board slammed the 'sham' recount of the 2020 presidential results and one official blasted theory ballots were shredded and eaten by chickens, who were killed as cover up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
Click to expand...

How many times do you have to be told hate for Trump is partisan. They do not represent the Republican party anymore. Trump does.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
Click to expand...

ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?

I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.


----------



## MeBelle

Toro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been two audits in Maricopa County.
> 
> The Trump cult can't handle the truth that their Orange God lost.
Click to expand...


Two recounts, one forensic audit.


----------



## MeBelle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
Click to expand...

There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.


----------



## Coyote

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not choose this particular company?
> 
> Are you sure your claims are true or....
> 
> NOBODY  is canvassing voters door-to-door.
> That idea was thrown out long ago.
Click to expand...

It was thrown out not so long ago - the fact it was even proposed is disturbing.

If you are getting a divorce, you choose a lawyer familiar with divorce cases, right?

If you're getting a tooth extracted, you find a dentist, not a podiatrist, right?

If you want advice on how to save for your retirement, you see a financial expert, not your buddy at the pawnshop, right?

So why these guys?




__





						Cyber Ninjas
					






					cyberninjas.com


----------



## Coyote

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would not have to be if information was not withheld. It is your(the fascists) fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What information?  Law enforcement info on routers?  The non-disappeared database?
Click to expand...

Why the f**k would so-called law enforcement info be on routers used during an election? Sounds to me like they're just making up excuses.


----------



## MeBelle

That company oversees the work of the auditing company that was hired.

Key word for me would be 'Cyber' indicating  they specialize in cybersecurity.


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not choose this particular company?
> 
> Are you sure your claims are true or....
> 
> NOBODY  is canvassing voters door-to-door.
> That idea was thrown out long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was thrown out not so long ago - the fact it was even proposed is disturbing.
> 
> If you are getting a divorce, you choose a lawyer familiar with divorce cases, right?
> 
> If you're getting a tooth extracted, you find a dentist, not a podiatrist, right?
> 
> If you want advice on how to save for your retirement, you see a financial expert, not your buddy at the pawnshop, right?
> 
> So why these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber Ninjas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyberninjas.com
Click to expand...

Uh....because if you want to find out if somebody hacked the election...you hire hackers to check out all of the data. It's how the FBI finds criminal hackers and throws them in jail.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

GA.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the audit isn't legit? That the state of Arizona doesn't have a right to their figures? Doesn't have a right to see chain of custody documents?
> Is that what you're trying to roll with?
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that this amateur group is coming dangerously close to violating election law in it's "audit" - from demanding information (like routers) which contain sensitive information that has nothing to do with the election to possibly breaking the chain of custody with the ballots, to claiming they're going to knock on the doors of (Biden only) voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, do you know how much education it takes to be a forensic audit?
> They are not amateurs.
> 
> What sensitive information are you concerned about.  I keep hearing this phrase, heard the words law enforcement,  but have no idea what this is about.
> 
> I don't know anything about the chickens either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican-controlled election board in Arizona slams recount
> 
> 
> GOP-controlled Maricopa County board slammed the 'sham' recount of the 2020 presidential results and one official blasted theory ballots were shredded and eaten by chickens, who were killed as cover up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do you have to be told hate for Trump is partisan. They do not represent the Republican party anymore. Trump does.
Click to expand...

At last.  You admit it for what it is - a cult.


----------



## MeBelle

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

In the  USA!

You're going to have to google it, or search my posts. Or wait until I get online from my laptop. I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
Click to expand...

They already did theirs a while ago...








						Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
					

ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines




					www.foxcarolina.com
				




And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.


----------



## beautress

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the ‘audit’ will conclude that Trump won Arizona – and nothing will happen or change; Biden will still be the official winner of the state.
> 
> Then you and your fellow dishonest rightists will launch another lie/conspiracy theory about the ‘deep state,’ the ‘corrupt’ courts, and the ‘complicit’ MSM refusing to acknowledge the ‘truth.’
> 
> You people are as tedious as you are predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what will happen. Stop talking out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t even believe there was any ‘fraud’; you know the election wasn’t ‘stolen.’
> 
> You know that this ‘audit’ is a farce; you know that Biden is the lawful, legitimate president.
> 
> That’s not what this is about – this is about winning back control of Congress and the WH, this is about undermining the democratic process, sowing the seeds of doubt and mistrust with lies and conspiracy theories, and of compelling citizens to lose faith in the political process perceived by you and others on the partisan right as beneficial to Republicans.
Click to expand...

No that's not right. We just want to know the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth. The truth is the deep Staters fear getting caught just like a serial killer wants everything he did to just go away and leave him the hell alone so he can commit the same crime ad nauseum. And we are right. We dealt with a Democrat false witness lying for four years with no breaks from the insanity of trying to torment a good president and bankrupt all his supporters, his staff, his entire family, and his loved ones.

Each and every calumny and impeachment attempt was met with the truth and dismissed by the fact he did nothing of the kind but Democrats kept up the false charges that were greater lies than the ones before. Bleh.


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
Click to expand...

The problem with Florida is Gore tried getting away with theft of the election by using the recount to generate more votes in his favor. Bush took it to court and won. The election was certified and the results posted.
The media attempted to prove a point later and tried to claim that Gore would win...but all they discovered was Bush winning on every recount.

In this case the election has been certified, and the state is attempting to do an audit to make sure that everything was on the level. Then they discovered several alarming discrepancies.....to which the Democrat Party has attempted to prevent them from getting to the bottom of.  Now we're at the point were this particular county is refusing to cooperate in their investigation.....which indicates that they have something to hide. This is the most populous county in the state......and their findings could produce a win for Trump....but wouldn't change the certification.

You see what we have here is an attempt to maintain the lie that there was no evidence of election fraud. At the very least....their actions are highly suspicious. Sometimes you can't catch a criminal in the act....but you catch them trying to hide their crimes. In a court of law these acts are an indication of guilt.









						Spoliation of Evidence Laws
					

Know how spoliation of evidence can affect a legal proceeding from LegalMatch experts. Find out more about this by clicking this



					www.legalmatch.com


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already did theirs a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxcarolina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.
Click to expand...

The companies that work with Dominion?


----------



## beautress

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been just listening to crazy right wing sources, haven't you? I guess they forgot to mention that the database wasn't missing. The Ninja wankers just didn't know where to look.
> View attachment 491366
Click to expand...

Cheese Louise. The talking point courtesy of the DNC is "crazy". I saw it early in the day this morning. Lol


----------



## beagle9

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


Yeah the bizarre circumstances of why they refuse to cooperate is why they are there, and then them begging for an ending to the audit in the same breath ?? Wow. If nothing to hide or worry about, then full cooperation should be welcomed and given by them. This would show and prove that their election's were clean and without blemish to a large degree. It would definitely show they've nothing to hide.


----------



## beautress

beagle9 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the bizarre circumstances of why they refuse to cooperate is why they are there, and then them begging for an ending to the audit in the same breath ?? Wow. If nothing to hide or worry about, then full cooperation should be welcomed and given by them. This would show and prove that their election's were clean and without blemish to a large degree. It would definitely show they've nothing to hide.
Click to expand...

They cannot tell a truth.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
Click to expand...

Rotflmbo.... We taxpayers are extremely tired of catering to Democrat's and their policies, especially on raising taxes and destroying jobs, and worse creating a dependent society that they want to throw their crumbs and bones too.

If the audit is to prove Trump's theories as being right or correct, and we find that we had a stolen election as a result of the audit findings, then trust me when I say that the American taxpayers would be all for funding that type of action.


----------



## JLW

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotflmbo.... We taxpayers are extremely tired of catering to Democrat's and their policies, especially on raising taxes and destroying jobs, and worse creating a dependent society that they want to throw their crumbs and bones too.
> 
> If the audit is to prove Trump's theories as being right or correct, and we find that we had a stolen election as a result of the audit findings, then trust me when I say that the American taxpayers would be all for funding that type of action.
Click to expand...

Election fraud is a lie. The sham audit will find nothing. Most Republicans in Maricopa county know the “audit” is a sham. Trump lost. Trumpers can’t help humiliating themselves over this lie.


----------



## mudwhistle

Johnlaw said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotflmbo.... We taxpayers are extremely tired of catering to Democrat's and their policies, especially on raising taxes and destroying jobs, and worse creating a dependent society that they want to throw their crumbs and bones too.
> 
> If the audit is to prove Trump's theories as being right or correct, and we find that we had a stolen election as a result of the audit findings, then trust me when I say that the American taxpayers would be all for funding that type of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election fraud is a lie. The sham audit will find nothing. Most Republicans in Maricopa county know the “audit” is a sham. Trump lost. Trumpers can’t help humiliating themselves over this lie.
Click to expand...

That's merely an opinion till it is proven to be the truth.
Until that happens....we assume that the guilty actions of those who were involved in the election are open to scrutiny.


----------



## BULLDOG

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on who called for this audit. It's a forensic audit which is much more extensive than the two prior RECOUNTS.
> 
> By not having the forensic audit there will always be questions floating around.
> 
> Americans should always be vigilant in protecting their freedoms and rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a true forensic audit - why choose this particular company?  Why a company with no experience in this, and no apparent knowledge of election law?  Seriously - going around and knocking on the doors of voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not choose this particular company?
> 
> Are you sure your claims are true or....
> 
> NOBODY  is canvassing voters door-to-door.
> That idea was thrown out long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was thrown out not so long ago - the fact it was even proposed is disturbing.
> 
> If you are getting a divorce, you choose a lawyer familiar with divorce cases, right?
> 
> If you're getting a tooth extracted, you find a dentist, not a podiatrist, right?
> 
> If you want advice on how to save for your retirement, you see a financial expert, not your buddy at the pawnshop, right?
> 
> So why these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber Ninjas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyberninjas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....because if you want to find out if somebody hacked the election...you hire hackers to check out all of the data. It's how the FBI finds criminal hackers and throws them in jail.
Click to expand...

So any evidence of software hacks yet?


----------



## BULLDOG

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which files were deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A database file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been just listening to crazy right wing sources, haven't you? I guess they forgot to mention that the database wasn't missing. The Ninja wankers just didn't know where to look.
> View attachment 491366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheese Louise. The talking point courtesy of the DNC is "crazy". I saw it early in the day this morning. Lol
Click to expand...

So do you believe the data base is there or not?


----------



## Ben Thomson

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


Seems the voting data Trump and the Arizona republicans swore was deleted/destroyed was in the hands of their auditors the whole time..how embarrassing..


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already did theirs a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxcarolina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.
Click to expand...

The difference being not everyone in AZ has been bought and paid for....probably because Democrats thought they wouldn't have to. Georgia is a different story.  They refused to look with any detail in Fulton County were most of the cheating was suspected to have been going on. They discovered that in Georgia alone discovered anomalies translated into between 125,000 to 136,000 extra votes to Biden.

Also :
“We have sworn affidavits from several poll managers who say they handled counterfeit ballots during the hand count audit because those were mail-in ballots that were not marked with a writing instrument like a mail-in ballot should be,” Favorito said.


“And they appeared to be on suspicious paper stock.””









						Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud
					

Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud “Russell J. Ramsland, Jr., a cybersecurity expert …




					citizenwells.com


----------



## excalibur

How Soros’ Dirty Money Is Shutting Down The AZ Audit Process
					

The Democrat/RINO/Mainstream media axis insists that the Maricopa Board of Supervisors, who are attempting to overthrow a duly ordered and lawful hand audit of the 2020 Presidential election in Arizona, is a group of Republicans.




					libertyonenews.com


----------



## EMH

Not wanting to testify under oath...

Mr. Gotti to comes to mind. I don't think Capone testified.  Most guilty of massive fraud do not want to testify, right mr Nazareth....


----------



## Turtlesoup

Johnlaw said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rotflmbo.... We taxpayers are extremely tired of catering to Democrat's and their policies, especially on raising taxes and destroying jobs, and worse creating a dependent society that they want to throw their crumbs and bones too.
> 
> If the audit is to prove Trump's theories as being right or correct, and we find that we had a stolen election as a result of the audit findings, then trust me when I say that the American taxpayers would be all for funding that type of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election fraud is a lie. The sham audit will find nothing. Most Republicans in Maricopa county know the “audit” is a sham. Trump lost. Trumpers can’t help humiliating themselves over this lie.
Click to expand...

The dems cheat every election--I've seen it first hand with multivoters.   This time, they had to massively cheat to steal the election from the highly popular Trump---------

continue the audit--gather the evidence and then remove the traitors from the white house with extreme prejudice and then go after their allies in this scam--the billionaires and communist chinese


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...

An audit of an election is the epitome of democracy.


----------



## Crepitus

beautress said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Lastamender

Johnlaw said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing they will prove is that they were fools.
Click to expand...

Or prove that you are.


----------



## dblack

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An audit of an election is the epitome of democracy.
Click to expand...

But who is going to audit the audit?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

dblack said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An audit of an election is the epitome of democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who is going to audit the audit?
Click to expand...

The auditors. 
Just keep the audit open to monitoring.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Faun

Gracie said:


>


False. The frauditors just don't know what their doing...

Maricopa County Elections Department

_2. Scan Configuration Files and Databases

It appears the Senate performed the R-Studio scan on the subpoena servers RAID storage array drive, referenced on the “EMSPrimary” server as the D: Drive. RAID storage array configurations maintain data integrity in the event of a hard drive failure and are standard in most enterprise servers. Although the RStudio Data program has many useful features, *it is important for the auditors to configure the scans and parameters properly to create viable results. If scan parameters are misconfigured, file associations may not be followed and may be missed entirely. When creating “forensic clones” of RAID arrays, it is critical to understand the source servers parameters for the RAID array’s data to be successfully reproduced.

There are several indicators on the R-Studio screenshot that the auditors did not properly reconstruct the “EMSPrimary” servers RAID array.* This could result in the R-Studio Data Recovery Technician program not being able to accurately translate the parameters of server’s RAID array partition schema. This is evident in four different ways._​


----------



## MeBelle

Coyote said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


New Hampshire.


----------



## Faun

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Hampshire.
Click to expand...

Which failed to turn up fraud.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Crepitus said:


> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
Click to expand...

Why so scared ? No need to answer.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Coyote said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
Click to expand...

After the Russian collusion hoax , and a couple fake impeachments,  who is counting ?


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Hampshire.
Click to expand...

Wisconsin


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


Not exactly true. They communicated in writing...

Maricopa County Board of Supervisors

Maricopa County Elections Department​


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
Click to expand...

If an audit was needed, a legit audit would have been employed. Not a fraudit where almost everyone involved is a stop the steal Trumplican hell bent on showing they were right all along; and conducted by an uncertified company who had never handled an election audit like this ever -- because this isn't their business. They're in cyber-security, not auditing ballots.


----------



## Esdraelon

excalibur said:


> Bunch of Romney doppelgangers on the Board.


I can smell their fear from here.  Once these audits lay out the means and methods they used to steal an election, it won't matter how much they mock.  Using the same strategy again will be nearly impossible and they KNOW they'll lose when the vote is honest.


----------



## Esdraelon

theHawk said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone know that the election was clean?  Unless there are audits done, no one really knows.  This is why audits are commonly done in government.
Click to expand...

If they had nothing to hide, they'd be welcoming the audit because they'd know it would support their position.  As it is?  Not so much.


----------



## Crepitus

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so scared ? No need to answer.
Click to expand...

Who's scared?

You are.  You're afraid of brown people, gay people, mail in voting, vaccines, green energy, electric cars, universal healthcare, face masks, immigration, LGBTQ..

Hell, most of you fools are afraid to go to the grocery store without being armed to the teeth.

I'm not scared, Son.  I'm laughing at your cowardly little snowflake butt.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Crepitus said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so scared ? No need to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's scared?
> 
> You are.  You're afraid of brown people, gay people, mail in voting, vaccines, green energy, electric cars, universal healthcare, face masks, immigration, LGBTQ..
> 
> Hell, most of you fools are afraid to go to the grocery store without being armed to the teeth.
> 
> I'm not scared, Son.  I'm laughing at your cowardly little snowflake butt.
Click to expand...

Stop lying cheating and being an anti American ****.


----------



## Crepitus

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so scared ? No need to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's scared?
> 
> You are.  You're afraid of brown people, gay people, mail in voting, vaccines, green energy, electric cars, universal healthcare, face masks, immigration, LGBTQ..
> 
> Hell, most of you fools are afraid to go to the grocery store without being armed to the teeth.
> 
> I'm not scared, Son.  I'm laughing at your cowardly little snowflake butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying cheating and being an anti American ****.
Click to expand...

Lol, why so scared?  No need to answer.


----------



## citygator

Lastamender said:


> How about an answer? Why are they hiding things? What is funny about the truth?


The election commission is 5 Republicans and 1 Democrat.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Johnlaw said:


> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.


I will tell you who looks like the biggest fools, you Jan 6th insurrection bozos. No guns and 59 people, insurrection.... fools.


----------



## citygator

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.
> 
> Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another typical conspiracy theory tactic - why is it being withheld?
> 
> Maybe because it includes information they are not entitled too - like senstive law enforcement data.  Maybe because they claim they are going to be knocking on doors of Biden voters (only) and asking if they voted for Biden.  Serious potential for violating the law there - voter intimidation anyone?  This is not any kind of official election investigation by certified election officials - this is a rambo style amateur group with no experience, no knowledge of the laws invoved or confidentiality - and no accountability.
Click to expand...

What specifically is being withheld?


----------



## citygator

Crepitus said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so scared ? No need to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's scared?
> 
> You are.  You're afraid of brown people, gay people, mail in voting, vaccines, green energy, electric cars, universal healthcare, face masks, immigration, LGBTQ..
> 
> Hell, most of you fools are afraid to go to the grocery store without being armed to the teeth.
> 
> I'm not scared, Son.  I'm laughing at your cowardly little snowflake butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying cheating and being an anti American ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, why so scared?  No need to answer.
Click to expand...

They’ve handed everything over. Answered everything.  They said that from now on they aren’t cuz the review team (not an audit) are morons. They accused the board of illegally deleting stuff which was verifiably false. They lost all credibility to a 5 panel AZ Republican and 1 Democrat commission.


----------



## Coyote

citygator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.
> 
> Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another typical conspiracy theory tactic - why is it being withheld?
> 
> Maybe because it includes information they are not entitled too - like senstive law enforcement data.  Maybe because they claim they are going to be knocking on doors of Biden voters (only) and asking if they voted for Biden.  Serious potential for violating the law there - voter intimidation anyone?  This is not any kind of official election investigation by certified election officials - this is a rambo style amateur group with no experience, no knowledge of the laws invoved or confidentiality - and no accountability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specifically is being withheld?
Click to expand...

Routers


----------



## Lysistrata

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?



What crimes? You apparently are an insider of some sort to have information that this board committed "illegal activities," so tell us. Who are your sources?


----------



## citygator

Coyote said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.
> 
> Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another typical conspiracy theory tactic - why is it being withheld?
> 
> Maybe because it includes information they are not entitled too - like senstive law enforcement data.  Maybe because they claim they are going to be knocking on doors of Biden voters (only) and asking if they voted for Biden.  Serious potential for violating the law there - voter intimidation anyone?  This is not any kind of official election investigation by certified election officials - this is a rambo style amateur group with no experience, no knowledge of the laws invoved or confidentiality - and no accountability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specifically is being withheld?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Routers
Click to expand...

Like I said. Nothing.


----------



## schmidlap

C_Clayton_Jones said:
			
		

> Again, the ‘audit’ will conclude that Trump won Arizona – and nothing will happen or change; Biden will still be the official winner of the state.
> 
> Then you and your fellow dishonest rightists will launch another lie/conspiracy theory about the ‘deep state,’ the ‘corrupt’ courts, and the ‘complicit’ MSM refusing to acknowledge the ‘truth.’
> 
> You people are as tedious as you are predictable.


One inevitable consequence of the fiasco is the further alienation of rational, responsible, realistic Republicans such as those on the Maricopa County Board of Supervisors from the zany fantasist cult. As one bemoaned the farce, _"Our state has become a laughingstock!"_

The RINOs of Trumpery persist in perverting the Party, as their democratically deposed Cry Baby Sore Loser is too self-obsessed and morally impotent to honestly face up to his rejection by the American electorate.

The cult's inability to deal with reality is underscored by his toadies' desperate need to sweep it under the rug, even as his goons are being prosecuted.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an audit was needed, a legit audit would have been employed. Not a fraudit where almost everyone involved is a stop the steal Trumplican hell bent on showing they were right all along; and conducted by an uncertified company who had never handled an election audit like this ever -- because this isn't their business. They're in cyber-security, not auditing ballots.
Click to expand...

It isn't their business that the election was a fraud and we voters were robbed of our choice of president?


----------



## Faun

schmidlap said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the ‘audit’ will conclude that Trump won Arizona – and nothing will happen or change; Biden will still be the official winner of the state.
> 
> Then you and your fellow dishonest rightists will launch another lie/conspiracy theory about the ‘deep state,’ the ‘corrupt’ courts, and the ‘complicit’ MSM refusing to acknowledge the ‘truth.’
> 
> You people are as tedious as you are predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> One inevitable consequence of the fiasco is the further alienation of rational, responsible, realistic Republicans such as those on the Maricopa County Board of Supervisors from the zany fantasist cult. As one bemoaned the farce, _"Our state has become a laughingstock!"_
> 
> The RINOs of Trumpery persist in perverting the Party, as their democratically deposed Cry Baby Sore Loser is too self-obsessed and morally impotent to honestly face up to his rejection by the American electorate.
> 
> The cult's inability to deal with reality is underscored by his toadies' desperate need to sweep it under the rug, even as his goons are being prosecuted.
> 
> View attachment 491507
> 
> View attachment 491508​
Click to expand...

The Republican Party is fucked for now. They're split between Trumplicans and normal Republicans, that gonna cost them at the polls. Plus many won't vote because Trump convinced them the system is rigged against them. That's gonna cost them more at the polls. Shit, it already cost them the Senate.


----------



## Faun

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an audit was needed, a legit audit would have been employed. Not a fraudit where almost everyone involved is a stop the steal Trumplican hell bent on showing they were right all along; and conducted by an uncertified company who had never handled an election audit like this ever -- because this isn't their business. They're in cyber-security, not auditing ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't their business that the election was a fraud and we voters were robbed of our choice of president?
Click to expand...

Sadly, you're fucked in the head, con. 6 months so far, and counting, and you still can't prove widespread fraud. You look like a complete delusional moron talking as though fraud occurred despite the one pesky detail.


----------



## schmidlap

Faun said:
			
		

> The Republican Party is fucked for now. They're split between Trumplicans and normal Republicans, that gonna cost them at the polls. Plus many won't vote because Trump convinced them the system is rigged against them. That's gonna cost them more at the polls. Shit, it already cost them the Senate.


Lies, even_ big _ones, are unsustainable, although the shelf life before the stench becomes unendurable is unpredictable.

The RINOs of Trumpery have shackled themselves to a Cry Baby Loser ineluctably on the way down. 

Jim Jones, David Koresh, and Marshall Applewhite have blazed the trail, and charted the journey.






​


----------



## Lysistrata

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an audit was needed, a legit audit would have been employed. Not a fraudit where almost everyone involved is a stop the steal Trumplican hell bent on showing they were right all along; and conducted by an uncertified company who had never handled an election audit like this ever -- because this isn't their business. They're in cyber-security, not auditing ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't their business that the election was a fraud and we voters were robbed of our choice of president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're fucked in the head, con. 6 months so far, and counting, and you still can't prove widespread fraud. You look like a complete delusional moron talking as though fraud occurred despite the one pesky detail.
Click to expand...


The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.

Behind Trump’s Yearslong Effort to Turn Losing Into Winning

Trump has longstanding history of calling elections 'rigged' if he doesn’t like the results

I'm beginning to wonder if trump and his minions, perhaps backed by the Russians, were planning a takeover of the United States government years before the 2016 election. There were many contacts between trump, his associates, and even Republicans in government, with the Russians over the last decade or so, and the FBI was investigating at least one trump crony by 2012.


----------



## bravoactual

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how the dems cheat...we just need the evidence and the guts to expose it...and that's what the AZ audit is.....finally we are going to expose how the dems cheat and have cheated in every election since Bush battled Gore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know how Pubs cheat too.
> 
> So once again, if no evidence of fraud is found - what will you do next?  Order another audit?  Who's footing the bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with election officials refusing to cooperate with audits?
> You don't think they're hiding something?
> What happened to counting every vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do cooperate with official audits by certified auditors.  They stated that I believe.  Why is that a problem?
Click to expand...


No they do not.  There has been zero transparency.  There is been zero honesty.  They do not know what they are doing and it shows.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lysistrata said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election and disenfranchise millions of voters are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof the election was “fair and free”.
> 
> If the people who set up the election, ran the election, counted the votes, and do the certification are corrupt, how can anyone possibly know if no audit is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an audit was needed, a legit audit would have been employed. Not a fraudit where almost everyone involved is a stop the steal Trumplican hell bent on showing they were right all along; and conducted by an uncertified company who had never handled an election audit like this ever -- because this isn't their business. They're in cyber-security, not auditing ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't their business that the election was a fraud and we voters were robbed of our choice of president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're fucked in the head, con. 6 months so far, and counting, and you still can't prove widespread fraud. You look like a complete delusional moron talking as though fraud occurred despite the one pesky detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> Behind Trump’s Yearslong Effort to Turn Losing Into Winning
> 
> Trump has longstanding history of calling elections 'rigged' if he doesn’t like the results
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if trump and his minions, perhaps backed by the Russians, were planning a takeover of the United States government years before the 2016 election. There were many contacts between trump, his associates, and even Republicans in government, with the Russians over the last decade or so, and the FBI was investigating at least one trump crony by 2012.
Click to expand...

I think you're confusing Trump with Hillary.


----------



## schmidlap

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder if trump and his minions, perhaps backed by the Russians, were planning a takeover of the United States government years before the 2016 election. There were many contacts between trump, his associates, and even Republicans in government, with the Russians over the last decade or so, and the FBI was investigating at least one trump crony by 2012.


Trump trained his goons to constantly bray about _"collusion!",_ but it had long been quite apparent that Putin's agenda in furtherance of _Russian_ interests and Trump's agenda in furtherance of_ Trump's_ interests coincided: Elect _Trump._

To whatever extent Putin's proven interference to help Trump in the U S election in 2016 was contributory, Trump's persisting in undermining the American democratic process - persisting even_ after_ the American electorate dumped him at its first opportunity - is a windfall bonus for totalitarian regimes everywhere.

Trump's ongoing tantrum aids and abets dictators whose interests still coincide with his: Savage and discredit democracy.




*"Keep crapping on self-governance, 肛门 ! You're playing my tune!"*​


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. We need to demand subpoenas to get to the bottom of how lefties got those chickens to eat all those ballots when ballots aren't even a normal food source for poultry. The revelation that the DEEP STATE includes poultry is quite disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making jokes know that we know fraud took place? One to many denials without supplying the things that would solve the problem. It could prove or disprove fraud. No one will ever believe the election was not stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't ever believe the election wasn't stolen.  Your guy lost. Decisively.  And even more embarressing than a leader who can't admit he lost is the fact that his party is making the left look like boy scouts when comes to being a bunch of whining crying sore losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was not stolen why is information being withheld? Why haven't Democrats offered everything needed? Guilt is why. Again, it is the only conclusion.
> 
> Keep repeating the lie and moving threads. It is going to be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another typical conspiracy theory tactic - why is it being withheld?
> 
> Maybe because it includes information they are not entitled too - like senstive law enforcement data.  Maybe because they claim they are going to be knocking on doors of Biden voters (only) and asking if they voted for Biden.  Serious potential for violating the law there - voter intimidation anyone?  This is not any kind of official election investigation by certified election officials - this is a rambo style amateur group with no experience, no knowledge of the laws invoved or confidentiality - and no accountability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specifically is being withheld?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Routers
Click to expand...

And memos......


----------



## Rambunctious

Only guilty people act like the dems are acting....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


That the blind partisan right is angry that Biden lawfully won the election is not a legitimate ‘election concern.’


----------



## Rambunctious

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> That the blind partisan right is angry that Biden lawfully won the election is not a legitimate ‘election concern.’
Click to expand...

Are you saying it was a normal election?...with no new rules and everything like its always been?...answer honestly please....


----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...

How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....


----------



## BULLDOG

Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....
Click to expand...

Rules changes and fraud aren't the same thing.


----------



## Coyote

Crepitus said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so scared ? No need to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's scared?
> 
> You are.  You're afraid of brown people, gay people, mail in voting, vaccines, green energy, electric cars, universal healthcare, face masks, immigration, LGBTQ..
> 
> Hell, most of you fools are afraid to go to the grocery store without being armed to the teeth.
> 
> I'm not scared, Son.  I'm laughing at your cowardly little snowflake butt.
Click to expand...




Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....
Click to expand...

New rules that were in some cases initiated by Republican legislatures, and allowed to go unchallenged through the primaries?

If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it.  Just as I did in 2016.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


so typical,wont answer the questions cause they are afraid they will get stumped.LOL


----------



## Donald H

Rambunctious said:


> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....


Coyote has been very patient in debating with you crackpots and none of it sinks into your thick Trumper heads. What's it going to take for ya'all to just accept that Trump is toast?


Trump lost the election because some people were sick and tired of what he was doing to your country, so cheating him out of the presidency became a legitimate cause. Sometimes cheating is called for in a pseudo-democracy. And if it persists then sometimes a bullet is the only way of saving the democracy. 

We have proof positive that Trump was cheated out of the presidency but it's for the greater good that it be kept hidden. America must somehow be given a chance to crawl out of the slime created by the orange rodent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....
Click to expand...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​


They are tired of dealing with crazy people


----------



## Donald H

LA RAM FAN said:


>


Rule changes became necessary for the greater good of stopping the Trump insanity. Cheating him out of the presidency was a kinder remedy than a bullet.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
Click to expand...

Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?

You cannot be serious?

It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their absence of core principles.
Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.


----------



## Donald H

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their nonexistence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
Click to expand...

All this could have been avoided if the libruls hadn't cheated Trump out of the presidency. It could have been ended much more satisfactorily with a bullet. 
To save America's pseudo-democracy, more permenent means could be found to stop the insane orange world-be fascist dictator. Cheating him out of his rightful win didn't quite work.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
Click to expand...

I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.


----------



## Donald H

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their absence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
Click to expand...

Cheating Trump out of the presidency was legitimate for the purpose of saving a democracy. 
Either that or a well place bullet might have stopped Hitler in time.

Keep the Kraken alive! And dog bless the cyber ninjas!


----------



## surada

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their absence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
Click to expand...


Trump posted his insane lies all over his blog.



			GOP Arizona Elections Official Calls Trump 'Unhinged' for His Repeated 'Insane Lies' About Election
		



35 GOP House members turn on Trump yesterday.


----------



## Donald H

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
Click to expand...

Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.


----------



## Donald H

surada said:


> 35 GOP House members turn on Trump yesterday.



Those 35 were forced at gunpoint by the commie Demoncrats to vote against Trump's wishes.


----------



## dblack

Rambunctious said:


> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...



Why?


----------



## Donald H

The entire election must be audited. If the Demoncrats refuse then Trump must encourage his majority to exercise their 2nd. amendment rights by oiling up their artillery.


----------



## Winco

Lysistrata said:


> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.


Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
"I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt


----------



## Donald H

Winco said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
Click to expand...

Trump knew in 2016 that the Demoncrats would cheat him out of his presidency. How did Trump know? 
Could Trump be the god? 
Didn't the bibles say that we wouldn't know when HE comes back to rapture us up? 

Isn't Trump's golden hair a clue to who HE really is?


----------



## Winco

Donald H said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in 2016 that the Demoncrats would cheat him out of his presidency. How did Trump know?
> Could Trump be the god?
> Didn't the bibles say that we wouldn't know when HE comes back to rapture us up?
> 
> Isn't Trump's golden hair a clue to who HE really is?
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^ This is just sick.
trump is a low life cheat, con man, and scum for a human.

but he's your guy,   looolloooloollo.


----------



## dblack

Donald H said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in 2016 that the Demoncrats would cheat him out of his presidency. How did Trump know?
> Could Trump be the god?
> Didn't the bibles say that we wouldn't know when HE comes back to rapture us up?
> 
> Isn't Trump's golden hair a clue to who HE really is?
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Rambunctious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....
Click to expand...

She just wants to defend the result. 
She'll make excuses till the cows come home for the dishonesty it took to make it happen.


----------



## Donald H

Winco said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in 2016 that the Demoncrats would cheat him out of his presidency. How did Trump know?
> Could Trump be the god?
> Didn't the bibles say that we wouldn't know when HE comes back to rapture us up?
> 
> Isn't Trump's golden hair a clue to who HE really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ This is just sick.
> trump is a low life cheat, con man, and scum for a human.
> 
> but he's your guy,   looolloooloollo.
Click to expand...

When the sunlight shines through Trump's hair and it turns into  nearly invisible golden threads, that's proof of him being the god. 
He's beautiful and very well fed too! 

Xiden isn't going to give up his phony presidency until Trump's loyal followers exercise their 2nd. amendment rights to choose the real winner.

And China supports Trump too.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
Click to expand...

Nobody has been laughed out of court over this. The judges have dismissed the cases on merit. That means that states had to conduct audits and prove that there was election fraud for the cases to have merit. Then Trump would have legal standing to show a tort in each case. AZ is doing it the right way....and getting a load of rubbish thrown at them for trying to do what they are bound by law to do when irregularities are discovered.
The hope was that the Supreme Court would address this before the election was certified....but they refused to deal with it because Bush has his guy in as Chief Justice.


----------



## mudwhistle

Donald H said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their absence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheating Trump out of the presidency was legitimate for the purpose of saving a democracy.
> Either that or a well place bullet might have stopped Hitler in time.
> 
> Keep the Kraken alive! And dog bless the cyber ninjas!
Click to expand...

But some Muslims think we need another Hitler. 
Why would they want to get rid of Trump if he's Hitler?


----------



## Rambunctious

Coyote said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so scared ? No need to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's scared?
> 
> You are.  You're afraid of brown people, gay people, mail in voting, vaccines, green energy, electric cars, universal healthcare, face masks, immigration, LGBTQ..
> 
> Hell, most of you fools are afraid to go to the grocery store without being armed to the teeth.
> 
> I'm not scared, Son.  I'm laughing at your cowardly little snowflake butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New rules that were in some cases initiated by Republican legislatures, and allowed to go unchallenged through the primaries?
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it.  Just as I did in 2016.
Click to expand...

I do not know of any rule changes that was passed by the people of any state...none of them were legal...they were made in a covid panic and should be studied to see if those rule changes allowed for ballot stuffing...the fact that you and the dems are fighting the audit so hard makes us think there was fraud....and something to hide...I also find it very interesting that Pelosi's HR1 has those very same rule changes in her bill....we are not as stupid as you wish we were....


----------



## Faun

Donald H said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their nonexistence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this could have been avoided if the libruls hadn't cheated Trump out of the presidency. It could have been ended much more satisfactorily with a bullet.
> To save America's pseudo-democracy, more permenent means could be found to stop the insane orange world-be fascist dictator. Cheating him out of his rightful win didn't quite work.
Click to expand...

LOL

So much cheating.

So little evidence.


----------



## Donald H

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has been laughed out of court over this. The judges have dismissed the cases on merit. That means that states had to conduct audits and prove that there was election fraud for the cases to have merit. Then Trump would have legal standing to show a tort in each case. AZ is doing it the right way....and getting a load of rubbish thrown at them for trying to do what they are bound by law to do when irregularities are discovered.
> The hope was that the Supreme Court would address this before the election was certified....but they refused to deal with it because Bush has his guy in as Chief Justice.
Click to expand...

You're just as right about this as you were when you decided to marry your sister. Next the Demoncrats will want to destroy Alabama's last remaining bastion of brother/sister love too!

Xi and Xiden are to blame for all of it! 

Only guns can bring back Trump's rightful presidency!


----------



## Faun

Donald H said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.
Click to expand...

There was no widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.


----------



## Faun

Donald H said:


> The entire election must be audited. If the Demoncrats refuse then Trump must encourage his majority to exercise their 2nd. amendment rights by oiling up their artillery.


----------



## Faun

Winco said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
Click to expand...

So he's like Al-Qaeda -- he planned this coup long before executing it.


----------



## Faun

Donald H said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in 2016 that the Demoncrats would cheat him out of his presidency. How did Trump know?
> Could Trump be the god?
> Didn't the bibles say that we wouldn't know when HE comes back to rapture us up?
> 
> Isn't Trump's golden hair a clue to who HE really is?
Click to expand...

And yet, the only evidence of widespread election tampering was by Trump.


----------



## Faun

Winco said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpsters were planning to claim that the Nov. election was rigged, if trump lost, long *before *this election was held.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump himself even said that, months before.  in 2016.  and again in 2020.
> "I'll accept the election results, if I win." djt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in 2016 that the Demoncrats would cheat him out of his presidency. How did Trump know?
> Could Trump be the god?
> Didn't the bibles say that we wouldn't know when HE comes back to rapture us up?
> 
> Isn't Trump's golden hair a clue to who HE really is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ This is just sick.
> trump is a low life cheat, con man, and scum for a human.
> 
> but he's your guy,   looolloooloollo.
Click to expand...

Conservatism is a sickness. That was just one of the symptoms.


----------



## mudwhistle

Donald H said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has been laughed out of court over this. The judges have dismissed the cases on merit. That means that states had to conduct audits and prove that there was election fraud for the cases to have merit. Then Trump would have legal standing to show a tort in each case. AZ is doing it the right way....and getting a load of rubbish thrown at them for trying to do what they are bound by law to do when irregularities are discovered.
> The hope was that the Supreme Court would address this before the election was certified....but they refused to deal with it because Bush has his guy in as Chief Justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just as right about this as you were when you decided to marry your sister. Next the Demoncrats will want to destroy Alabama's last remaining bastion of brother/sister love too!
> 
> Xi and Xiden are to blame for all of it!
> 
> Only guns can bring back Trump's rightful presidency!
Click to expand...

I married a sister....but not my sister.
I met my wife in San Diego CA.
And she's half Seminole and half Black.
She's more black than Kamala Harris....and has lived the Black Experience more than Michelle Obama or Barack.
She grew up on a farm in AL during the Great Depression and Jim Crow.


----------



## Donald H

Trump's beautiful golden hair is proof that HE is the chosen one.

Thank you jesus!


----------



## Lysistrata

Faun said:


> Conservatism is a sickness. That was just one of the symptoms.


I could never figure out exactly what it is that they claim to be conserving. The word "conservative" normally is used to describe societies in which some citizens are denied the rights, freedoms, and privileges that are enjoyed by other citizens. The word "traditional"  also conveys this concept. When one hears these words, the next question has to be which group or groups are being targeted for demotion to second-class citizenship.


----------



## schmidlap

Rambunctious said:


> Only guilty people act like the dems are acting....


You mean folks like the Republican-dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors?

What a clown show! Not only is this fake _"audit"_ exclusively for fanatical Trump bum kissers, the gross incompetence by the state senate's Trumpies costs_ normal _taxpayers big time!

Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs told Maricopa County officials... that her office *may not allow the county to reuse hundreds of vote-counting machines* that the county gave the state Senate for its "general election audit." ...​​*The county broke the chain of custody, or the procedures for properly securing and tracking the machines*, when it was required to give the machines to the state Senate under subpoenas... if the county tries to use the machines again, even if it performs a full analysis in an attempt to determine whether the machines were still safe to use, her office would "consider decertification proceedings." ...​​*Replacing the machines would cost the county millions.*​​County officials turned over the voting machines, as well as nearly 2.1 million ballots and voter information from the Nov. 3 election after a judge ruled the state Senate's subpoenas for the items were valid. The state Senate then provided the items to private contractors, headed by... Cyber Ninjas.​​Hobbs said her office consulted with election technology and security experts, including at the *Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency*, who* agreed that once chain of custody is broken, the machines shouldn't be used again.*​​*"After a loss of physical custody and control, no comprehensive methods exist to fully rehabilitate the compromised equipment or provide adequate assurance that they remain safe to use," *she said in the letter...​​*The private contractors hired by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann had unfettered and unmonitored access to the machines. It's unprecedented for private companies and individuals, other than the machine manufacturers, to have access to government-used voting machines...*​​*[N]o election officials, nor observers from her office, were allowed to remain with the equipment for the duration of the contractors' work, and no livestream showed the review.*​​[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a...s-after-audit/ar-AAKd1F5?]ocid=BingNewsSearch]​​


----------



## bravoactual

Donald H said:


> Trump's beautiful golden hair is proof that HE is the chosen one.
> 
> Thank you jesus!



Don't forget is golden skin die job.


----------



## beagle9

ESDRAELON said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of Romney doppelgangers on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> I can smell their fear from here.  Once these audits lay out the means and methods they used to steal an election, it won't matter how much they mock.  Using the same strategy again will be nearly impossible and they KNOW they'll lose when the vote is honest.
Click to expand...

I pray that the truth will be found out if they stole the election, and I hope that the victim's have a strong enough backbone left to do the right thing in regards to the illegal stealing of an election.

To let something like that go, and to leave the treasonous poisonous vipers in a position to do more damage to this nation than already, would be amazingly irresponsible if not dereliction of duty.


----------



## beagle9

Lysistrata said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is a sickness. That was just one of the symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> I could never figure out exactly what it is that they claim to be conserving. The word "conservative" normally is used to describe societies in which some citizens are denied the rights, freedoms, and privileges that are enjoyed by other citizens. The word "traditional"  also conveys this concept. When one hears these words, the next question has to be which group or groups are being targeted for demotion to second-class citizenship.
Click to expand...

Funny how you seem to have these definitions of things all up in your mind, so do you plan on using them yourself ??? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:
			
		

> I pray that the truth will be found out if they stole the election, and I hope that the victim's have a strong enough backbone left to do the right thing in regards to the illegal stealing of an election.


The attempt to steal the election fizzled when the Trump goons failed to hang Mike Pence on January 6 and the People's verdict was certified.


> To let something like that go, and to leave the treasonous poisonous vipers in a position to do more damage to this nation than already, would be amazingly irresponsible if not dereliction of duty.


And yet that is precisely what reprobates like McCarthy and McConnell are hellbent upon doing.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Faun said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
Click to expand...

There was widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.


----------



## Rambunctious

schmidlap said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only guilty people act like the dems are acting....
> 
> 
> 
> You mean folks like the Republican-dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors?
> 
> What a clown show! Not only is this fake _"audit"_ exclusively for fanatical Trump bum kissers, the gross incompetence by the state senate's Trumpies costs_ normal _taxpayers big time!
> 
> Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs told Maricopa County officials... that her office *may not allow the county to reuse hundreds of vote-counting machines* that the county gave the state Senate for its "general election audit." ...​​*The county broke the chain of custody, or the procedures for properly securing and tracking the machines*, when it was required to give the machines to the state Senate under subpoenas... if the county tries to use the machines again, even if it performs a full analysis in an attempt to determine whether the machines were still safe to use, her office would "consider decertification proceedings." ...​​*Replacing the machines would cost the county millions.*​​County officials turned over the voting machines, as well as nearly 2.1 million ballots and voter information from the Nov. 3 election after a judge ruled the state Senate's subpoenas for the items were valid. The state Senate then provided the items to private contractors, headed by... Cyber Ninjas.​​Hobbs said her office consulted with election technology and security experts, including at the *Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency*, who* agreed that once chain of custody is broken, the machines shouldn't be used again.*​​*"After a loss of physical custody and control, no comprehensive methods exist to fully rehabilitate the compromised equipment or provide adequate assurance that they remain safe to use," *she said in the letter...​​*The private contractors hired by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann had unfettered and unmonitored access to the machines. It's unprecedented for private companies and individuals, other than the machine manufacturers, to have access to government-used voting machines...*​​*[N]o election officials, nor observers from her office, were allowed to remain with the equipment for the duration of the contractors' work, and no livestream showed the review.*​​[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a...s-after-audit/ar-AAKd1F5?]ocid=BingNewsSearch]​​
Click to expand...

If its a fake audit then you have nothing to worry about...right?...we made severe changes to election rules in many states due to covid... the dems want to make some of those changes permanent via HR1...we as a nation of free people have a right to make certain that those changes do not favor one side over the other...for you to be freaking out over an audit in one county of one state makes your side look guilty as hell.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...

where is your proof that it was free and fair?
oh that's right the criminals told you it was


----------



## bigrebnc1775

schmidlap said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only guilty people act like the dems are acting....
> 
> 
> 
> You mean folks like the Republican-dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors?
> 
> What a clown show! Not only is this fake _"audit"_ exclusively for fanatical Trump bum kissers, the gross incompetence by the state senate's Trumpies costs_ normal _taxpayers big time!
> 
> Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs told Maricopa County officials... that her office *may not allow the county to reuse hundreds of vote-counting machines* that the county gave the state Senate for its "general election audit." ...​​*The county broke the chain of custody, or the procedures for properly securing and tracking the machines*, when it was required to give the machines to the state Senate under subpoenas... if the county tries to use the machines again, even if it performs a full analysis in an attempt to determine whether the machines were still safe to use, her office would "consider decertification proceedings." ...​​*Replacing the machines would cost the county millions.*​​County officials turned over the voting machines, as well as nearly 2.1 million ballots and voter information from the Nov. 3 election after a judge ruled the state Senate's subpoenas for the items were valid. The state Senate then provided the items to private contractors, headed by... Cyber Ninjas.​​Hobbs said her office consulted with election technology and security experts, including at the *Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency*, who* agreed that once chain of custody is broken, the machines shouldn't be used again.*​​*"After a loss of physical custody and control, no comprehensive methods exist to fully rehabilitate the compromised equipment or provide adequate assurance that they remain safe to use," *she said in the letter...​​*The private contractors hired by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann had unfettered and unmonitored access to the machines. It's unprecedented for private companies and individuals, other than the machine manufacturers, to have access to government-used voting machines...*​​*[N]o election officials, nor observers from her office, were allowed to remain with the equipment for the duration of the contractors' work, and no livestream showed the review.*​​[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a...s-after-audit/ar-AAKd1F5?]ocid=BingNewsSearch]​​
Click to expand...

I wonder what happened to the antirights fascist argument that Republicans cheat and lie? Why aren't you calling for an audit?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
Click to expand...

It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
Click to expand...

This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mudwhistle said:


> Calls for Audit to End


This ridiculous, bad-faith, partisan sham of an ‘audit’ should never have started to begin with.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
Click to expand...

You sound worried.
You know....like most of America....that they cheated. 
You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

mudwhistle said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound worried.
> You know....like most of America....that they cheated.
> You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.
Click to expand...

I don't care how I look to you cockroaches. The fact is your rhetoric has gone too far and you traitors must hang. People are just getting started with dealing with your brand.


----------



## Ben Thomson

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already did theirs a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxcarolina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being not everyone in AZ has been bought and paid for....probably because Democrats thought they wouldn't have to. Georgia is a different story.  They refused to look with any detail in Fulton County were most of the cheating was suspected to have been going on. They discovered that in Georgia alone discovered anomalies translated into between 125,000 to 136,000 extra votes to Biden.
> 
> Also :
> “We have sworn affidavits from several poll managers who say they handled counterfeit ballots during the hand count audit because those were mail-in ballots that were not marked with a writing instrument like a mail-in ballot should be,” Favorito said.
> 
> 
> “And they appeared to be on suspicious paper stock.””
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud “Russell J. Ramsland, Jr., a cybersecurity expert …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenwells.com
Click to expand...

They said basically the same thing about Arizona ballots..so far they have found nothing to support that claim and never will...why.. because there wasn't any fraud!!


----------



## beagle9

schmidlap said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that the truth will be found out if they stole the election, and I hope that the victim's have a strong enough backbone left to do the right thing in regards to the illegal stealing of an election.
> 
> 
> 
> The attempt to steal the election fizzled when the Trump goons failed to hang Mike Pence on January 6 and the People's verdict was certified.
> 
> 
> 
> To let something like that go, and to leave the treasonous poisonous vipers in a position to do more damage to this nation than already, would be amazingly irresponsible if not dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet that is precisely what reprobates like McCarthy and McConnell are hellbent upon doing.
Click to expand...

You are confused.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous, bad-faith, partisan sham of an ‘audit’ should never have started to begin with.
Click to expand...

Call it whatever you want, but if irrefutable evidence is uncovered, then you'll be whining like a little leftist does, otherwise when it doesn't get it's way.


----------



## beagle9

Ben Thomson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already did theirs a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxcarolina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being not everyone in AZ has been bought and paid for....probably because Democrats thought they wouldn't have to. Georgia is a different story.  They refused to look with any detail in Fulton County were most of the cheating was suspected to have been going on. They discovered that in Georgia alone discovered anomalies translated into between 125,000 to 136,000 extra votes to Biden.
> 
> Also :
> “We have sworn affidavits from several poll managers who say they handled counterfeit ballots during the hand count audit because those were mail-in ballots that were not marked with a writing instrument like a mail-in ballot should be,” Favorito said.
> 
> 
> “And they appeared to be on suspicious paper stock.””
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud “Russell J. Ramsland, Jr., a cybersecurity expert …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenwells.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They said basically the same thing about Arizona ballots..so far they have found nothing to support that claim and never will...why.. because there wasn't any fraud!!
Click to expand...

Why lie ? It has been established that fraud was present, just like it is in most election's, so it depends on the amount that is found that will get the attention of those who knew it all along. Then it's time for the next step.


----------



## beagle9

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound worried.
> You know....like most of America....that they cheated.
> You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how I look to you cockroaches. The fact is your rhetoric has gone too far and you traitors must hang. People are just getting started with dealing with your brand.
Click to expand...

Oh and now you got threats eh leftist ??


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

beagle9 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound worried.
> You know....like most of America....that they cheated.
> You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care how I look to you cockroaches. The fact is your rhetoric has gone too far and you traitors must hang. People are just getting started with dealing with your brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and now you got threats eh leftist ??
Click to expand...

Fuck off, Orange cock gobbler.


----------



## Ben Thomson

beagle9 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already did theirs a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxcarolina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being not everyone in AZ has been bought and paid for....probably because Democrats thought they wouldn't have to. Georgia is a different story.  They refused to look with any detail in Fulton County were most of the cheating was suspected to have been going on. They discovered that in Georgia alone discovered anomalies translated into between 125,000 to 136,000 extra votes to Biden.
> 
> Also :
> “We have sworn affidavits from several poll managers who say they handled counterfeit ballots during the hand count audit because those were mail-in ballots that were not marked with a writing instrument like a mail-in ballot should be,” Favorito said.
> 
> 
> “And they appeared to be on suspicious paper stock.””
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud “Russell J. Ramsland, Jr., a cybersecurity expert …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenwells.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They said basically the same thing about Arizona ballots..so far they have found nothing to support that claim and never will...why.. because there wasn't any fraud!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why lie ? It has been established that fraud was present, just like it is in most election's, so it depends on the amount that is found that will get the attention of those who knew it all along. Then it's time for the next step.
Click to expand...

I assume you equate rejected ballots as fraudulent, which they are not. They are rejected due to technical problems that are not fraudulent in nature. That said, rejected ballots amount to a very small percentage of total cast...about 1% in 2016 and 1.4% in 2018..Election results, 2020: Analysis of rejected ballots - Ballotpedia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you Coyote...are you suggesting that the last election was conducted just like all the others with no new rules?...because to argue so vehemently that there wasn't any fraud you must obviously think so....
> No one else on your side will answer that question...will you?...
> And if there were changes...last minuet changes we must audit the entire election...if your side lost you would be asking for that very thing to happen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She just wants to defend the result.
> She'll make excuses till the cows come home for the dishonesty it took to make it happen.
Click to expand...

Pretty much the majority of the board realizes that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound worried.
> You know....like most of America....that they cheated.
> You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.
Click to expand...

So very true the Trump haters want that.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound worried.
> You know....like most of America....that they cheated.
> You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true the Trump haters want that.
Click to expand...

You have no idea.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to hand over public material regarding the election by officials is proof of wrongdoing on their behalf.  That’s all the reason we need to dig deeper with a more extensive audit.
> 
> Sounds like you’ve never worked for the government or been a part of an audit.  I have.  The more shady shit is found, the more auditors will dig.  These guys already refused court orders and deleted files, they are guilty.
> 
> You keep making excuses for them and claiming “there is no evidence”.
> 
> Again, why are you against transparent elections?  All records of an election should be open for the public to view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not making any excuses.
> 
> I'm stating a fact.  Despite multiple investigations and recounts and court rulings - no evidence of any sort of systemic or major fraud has been found.
> 
> 
> When does it stop?  When you re-install Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry....but you're confusing actions that took place in other states with this one.
> FYI, Democrats tried recounting the 2000 election for years after Bush v. Gore.
> So you need to shelve that excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many recounts occurred for 2000 after the judge said - the end?
> 
> And yes - there were multiple recounts in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link.
> 
> This is an audit. It's not a recount.
> The Florida recount was halted by the Supreme Court because they only wanted to recount specific counties that were friendly to Democrats.
> A recount is simply recounting the ballots to see if you get a different result.
> An audit is more extensive. This is a full audit of all the ballots and procedures.
> 
> The media tried recounting Florida several times....and every time it came up Bush winning.....and his margin widening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Recount: Bush Won the 2000 Election
> 
> 
> More than three months after Democrat Al Gore conceded the contested 2000 election, an independent hand recount of Florida's ballots released Tuesday says he would have lost anyway, even if officials would have allowed the hand count he requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so essentially you are saying that after the Supreme Court ruled, recounts stopped (what the media does is what the media does, it's not anything official or footed by the taxpayers)...so they didn't do an audit of Florida?
> 
> I'm wondering - how is demanding a recount in only friendly counties any worse than going around knocking on doors of Biden voters demanding to know about their voter registration?  It's all "UGH" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are other forensic  audits going on in the countrt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They already did theirs a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State says forensic audit found no evidence of voting machines being hacked or tampered with
> 
> 
> ATLANTA, GA (FOX Carolina) - Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger said Tuesday that Pro V&V, a U.S. Election Assistance Commission certified testing laboratory, "found no evidence of the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxcarolina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a much more transparent process than cyber ninjas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being not everyone in AZ has been bought and paid for....probably because Democrats thought they wouldn't have to. Georgia is a different story.  They refused to look with any detail in Fulton County were most of the cheating was suspected to have been going on. They discovered that in Georgia alone discovered anomalies translated into between 125,000 to 136,000 extra votes to Biden.
> 
> Also :
> “We have sworn affidavits from several poll managers who say they handled counterfeit ballots during the hand count audit because those were mail-in ballots that were not marked with a writing instrument like a mail-in ballot should be,” Favorito said.
> 
> 
> “And they appeared to be on suspicious paper stock.””
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud
> 
> 
> Georgia ballot audit: Jovan Pulitzer requests volunteers, Judge Amero granted VOTER GA right to right to unseal ballots, Fulton County voter fraud “Russell J. Ramsland, Jr., a cybersecurity expert …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenwells.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They said basically the same thing about Arizona ballots..so far they have found nothing to support that claim and never will...why.. because there wasn't any fraud!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why lie ? It has been established that fraud was present, just like it is in most election's, so it depends on the amount that is found that will get the attention of those who knew it all along. Then it's time for the next step.
Click to expand...

The next step?

Is to get all you maga knuckle draggers pacifiers and blanket.


----------



## GWV5903

Crepitus said:


> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.


No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....


----------



## otto105

GWV5903 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
Click to expand...

We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.


----------



## GWV5903

otto105 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
Click to expand...

You keep telling yourself that....
There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

GWV5903 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
Click to expand...

There is no 'we' here, tard. Most people think you're full of shit. The issue is, your tribe knows it. The Qult45 don't have the stones to correct their behavior. Qult45 just wants to continue the troll, and the majority wants to punch them in the junk repeatedly for it.


----------



## otto105

GWV5903 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
Click to expand...

What's the proof again.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

GWV5903 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
Click to expand...

Nope. Not buying that bullshit.


----------



## Crepitus

GWV5903 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
Click to expand...

Alternative facts.  You've got them.


----------



## Crepitus

GWV5903 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
Click to expand...

No, there isn't.  Sorry for your luck.


----------



## Crepitus

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not buying that bullshit.
Click to expand...

Reality doesn't care whether you buy it or not.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Crepitus said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not buying that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality doesn't care whether you buy it or not.
Click to expand...

My reality trumps yours. Nyaa nyaa nyaa.


----------



## GWV5903

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> There is no 'we' here, tard. Most people think you're full of shit. The issue is, your tribe knows it. The Qult45 don't have the stones to correct their behavior. Qult45 just wants to continue the troll, and the majority wants to punch them in the junk repeatedly for it.


So when you’re referring to “most people” meaning the sheep like yourself...

My Tribe? Your juvenile Tumbleweed and it’s obvious you’re just another keyboard commando...

Who are you going to punch?! That blow up clown your Mommy gave you for your last birthday....


----------



## GWV5903

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Nope. Not buying that bullshit.


Another example of your “sheep” reflexes, can you let out a bleating for us?!?


----------



## Mac1958

Trumpsters:  "They're afraid"

Reality:  "We're humiliated"


----------



## Peace

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals trying to overturn a free and fair election, upheld by the courts, the DoJ, and even their own election officials -  and planning to disenfranchise millions of voters -  are "patriots".
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
Click to expand...


Are they truly Republican  or RINO’s pretending to be Republican?

Trump has unleashed the mental patients to run the funny farm and sane Republicans have no clue how to get these crazies back into their love me jackets and silence them for once...

As for the election being stolen, well no court has ever agreed with these crazies and no court ever will...

Now let the lies from Trump camp flow even more about how they were never allowed to find the fraud they truly believe is real!!!


----------



## schmidlap

Rambunctious said:
			
		

> If its a fake audit then you have nothing to worry about...right?


Actually, the relentless denial of the will of the People as confirmed by the certification of the election results by all the respective states and the U.S. Congress is something all patriotic Americans should worry about. 

*Trashing democracy serves the agenda of totalitarian regimes such as Xi's and Putin's.*

The Crazy Times Carnival Cyber Ninja farce in Maricopa County has no validity, will cost Arizona taxpayers millions because of State Senate Republicans' incompetence, and is making the state "a laughing stock" according to the Republican Board of Supervisors that has called for the end of the squalid caper.


----------



## schmidlap

bigrebnc1775 said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to the antirights fascist argument that Republicans cheat and lie? Why aren't you calling for an audit?


Your vague raving aside, Republicans are perfectly capable of telling the truth. If you doubt that, here are some documented examples:

*“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
*House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy*
[House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
*"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*​
*Then Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell*​
[Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot]​

*“There’s no question the president formed the mob, the president incited the mob, 
the president addressed the mob. He lit the flame.”
Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.)*
[Liz Cheney blames Trump for riots: 'He lit the flame']​The costly farce in Arizona has been denounced as an embarrassment by Republican officials in Maricopa County.

They are telling the truth as well.


----------



## schmidlap

beagle9 said:
			
		

> You are confused.


The ideological fanaticism and cultish worship of the Cry Baby Loser and his Big Lie compels those still obsessing over their insipid object of veneration to lash out at reality-oriented folks such as the Republicans on the Maricopa Board of Supervisors.

It's a sad spectacle, indeed.


----------



## Oddball

Coyote said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
Click to expand...

When are you liberoidals going to quit pretending that you give one single flying fuck about how much anything that someone else is paying  for costs?


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the antirights fascist argument that Republicans cheat and lie? Why aren't you calling for an audit?
> 
> 
> 
> Your vague raving aside, Republicans are perfectly capable of telling the truth. If you doubt that, here are some documented examples:
> 
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
> *House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy*
> [House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
> *"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*​
> *Then Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell*​
> [Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot]​
> 
> *“There’s no question the president formed the mob, the president incited the mob,
> the president addressed the mob. He lit the flame.”
> Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.)*
> [Liz Cheney blames Trump for riots: 'He lit the flame']​The costly farce in Arizona has been denounced as an embarrassment by Republican officials in Maricopa County.
> 
> They are telling the truth as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## two_iron

Oddball said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you liberoidals going to quit pretending that you give one single flying fuck about how much anything that someone else is paying  for costs?
Click to expand...

They're fine with sending our tax money to Iran, Hamas or "gender studies" in Pakistan, but let's not get to the bottom of a marxist contractor who won't give up passwords and has proprietary software that generates "1 + 1 = Whatever.The.Fuck.You.Want.It.To.Be" 

You filthy fucking animals overshot the runway on this one (as usual), and there's going to be some kind of hellfire raining down on your diseased asses.


----------



## schmidlap

Oddball said:


>


*
“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
*House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy*
[House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
*"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*​
*Then Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell*​
[Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot]​

*“There’s no question the president formed the mob, the president incited the mob,
the president addressed the mob. He lit the flame.”
Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.)*
[Liz Cheney blames Trump for riots: 'He lit the flame']​


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy*
> [House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
> *"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*​
> *Then Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell*​
> [Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot]​
> 
> *“There’s no question the president formed the mob, the president incited the mob,
> the president addressed the mob. He lit the flame.”
> Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.)*
> [Liz Cheney blames Trump for riots: 'He lit the flame']​
Click to expand...

GFY, thread hijacking, sock puppet CCP bot.


----------



## schmidlap

Oddball said:


> GFY, thread hijacking, sock puppet CCP bot.


The violent attack by Trump goons upon Congress will not be swept under the rug.


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, thread hijacking, sock puppet CCP bot.
> 
> 
> 
> The violent attack by Trump goons upon Congress will not be swept under the rug.
Click to expand...

Quit derailing the thread, asshole.


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its a fake audit then you have nothing to worry about...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the relentless denial of the will of the People as confirmed by the certification of the election results by all the respective states and the U.S. Congress is something all patriotic Americans should worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> The Crazy Times Carnival Cyber Ninja farce in Maricopa County has no validity, will cost Arizona taxpayers millions because of State Senate Republicans' incompetence, and is making the state "a laughing stock" according to the Republican Board of Supervisors that has called for the end of the squalid caper.
Click to expand...

*Trashing democracy serves the agenda of totalitarian regimes such as Xi's and Putin's.*

It's you liberoidal fuckchops who can't shove your heads up the asses of Putin and Xi quickly and deeply enough.


----------



## Crepitus

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not buying that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality doesn't care whether you buy it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My reality trumps yours. Nyaa nyaa nyaa.
Click to expand...

That just shows you have no understanding of what the word means.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Crepitus said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not buying that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality doesn't care whether you buy it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My reality trumps yours. Nyaa nyaa nyaa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just shows you have no understanding of what the word means.
Click to expand...

Sure, bud.


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
Click to expand...

Great, show the proof..... oh, wait.... there is none.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your 'audit'. When it eventually flames out. I wanna see you whine and cry some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is going to audits very soon. You keep lying and hoping they don't get caught. Although they have already admitted their guilt by their actions alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This nonsense is done. It'll get shut down and I'll laugh in your stupid faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound worried.
> You know....like most of America....that they cheated.
> You just want it all to go away so you don't have to worry about looking like an asshole for supporting this criminality.
Click to expand...

Yeah, about as worried as you finding Obama's Kenyan birth certificate, proof 9/11 was an inside job, the moon landings were fake and PizzaGate was real.


----------



## Faun

GWV5903 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
Click to expand...

We don't have to tell ourselves that. You guys are telling us that with your inability to prove widespread fraud.


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, show the proof..... oh, wait.... there is none.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.p piece of shit you are.
Click to expand...

^^^ means you have no proof ... which means there was no widespread fraud ... which means you don't have a functioning brain. 

Thanks for clearing that inconsequential matter up.


----------



## bravoactual

Rambunctious said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only guilty people act like the dems are acting....
> 
> 
> 
> You mean folks like the Republican-dominated Maricopa County Board of Supervisors?
> 
> What a clown show! Not only is this fake _"audit"_ exclusively for fanatical Trump bum kissers, the gross incompetence by the state senate's Trumpies costs_ normal _taxpayers big time!
> 
> Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs told Maricopa County officials... that her office *may not allow the county to reuse hundreds of vote-counting machines* that the county gave the state Senate for its "general election audit." ...​​*The county broke the chain of custody, or the procedures for properly securing and tracking the machines*, when it was required to give the machines to the state Senate under subpoenas... if the county tries to use the machines again, even if it performs a full analysis in an attempt to determine whether the machines were still safe to use, her office would "consider decertification proceedings." ...​​*Replacing the machines would cost the county millions.*​​County officials turned over the voting machines, as well as nearly 2.1 million ballots and voter information from the Nov. 3 election after a judge ruled the state Senate's subpoenas for the items were valid. The state Senate then provided the items to private contractors, headed by... Cyber Ninjas.​​Hobbs said her office consulted with election technology and security experts, including at the *Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency*, who* agreed that once chain of custody is broken, the machines shouldn't be used again.*​​*"After a loss of physical custody and control, no comprehensive methods exist to fully rehabilitate the compromised equipment or provide adequate assurance that they remain safe to use," *she said in the letter...​​*The private contractors hired by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann had unfettered and unmonitored access to the machines. It's unprecedented for private companies and individuals, other than the machine manufacturers, to have access to government-used voting machines...*​​*[N]o election officials, nor observers from her office, were allowed to remain with the equipment for the duration of the contractors' work, and no livestream showed the review.*​​[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a...s-after-audit/ar-AAKd1F5?]ocid=BingNewsSearch]​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its a fake audit then you have nothing to worry about...right?...we made severe changes to election rules in many states due to covid... the dems want to make some of those changes permanent via HR1...we as a nation of free people have a right to make certain that those changes do not favor one side over the other...for you to be freaking out over an audit in one county of one state makes your side look guilty as hell.....
Click to expand...


"*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law.  NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States.  Fuck Her.  She got what she deserved.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Faun said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, show the proof..... oh, wait.... there is none.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.p piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ means you have no proof ... which means there was no widespread fraud ... which means you don't have a functioning brain.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that inconsequential matter up.
Click to expand...

Lie , lie, lie , and deny .... and don't forget to try and blocked every bit of transparency  . That's what you election thieves do. 
Keep it up , looks as good as handcuffs .


----------



## schmidlap

bravoactual said:
			
		

> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.


The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.

 It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.


----------



## Lastamender

Have they decided to murder the Senate leader? I put nothing past the people who do not the fraud exposed.








						BREAKING: Suspicious Package with "Unidentified White Powder" Sent to Arizona GOP Senate Leader's Office
					

The Arizona Department of Public Safety was called to investigate a suspicious package sent to the office of Arizona Senate Leader Karen Fann. An aide to the senator opened a letter with an unidentified white powder inside on Wednesday when authorities were called. This took place as the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.
> 
> It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.
> 
> View attachment 491965​
Click to expand...

Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Have they decided to murder the Senate leader? I put nothing past the people who do not the fraud exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Suspicious Package with "Unidentified White Powder" Sent to Arizona GOP Senate Leader's Office
> 
> 
> The Arizona Department of Public Safety was called to investigate a suspicious package sent to the office of Arizona Senate Leader Karen Fann. An aide to the senator opened a letter with an unidentified white powder inside on Wednesday when authorities were called. This took place as the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


False flag operation by a knuckle dragging maga fukkup.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they decided to murder the Senate leader? I put nothing past the people who do not the fraud exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Suspicious Package with "Unidentified White Powder" Sent to Arizona GOP Senate Leader's Office
> 
> 
> The Arizona Department of Public Safety was called to investigate a suspicious package sent to the office of Arizona Senate Leader Karen Fann. An aide to the senator opened a letter with an unidentified white powder inside on Wednesday when authorities were called. This took place as the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False flag operation by a knuckle dragging maga fukkup.
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## strollingbones

Let me guess.. trump lost again


----------



## Lastamender

strollingbones said:


> Let me guess.. trump lost again


Trump did not lose. There was massive and obvious fraud.


----------



## Mac1958

schmidlap said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy*
> [House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
> *"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*​
> *Then Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell*​
> [Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot]​
> 
> *“There’s no question the president formed the mob, the president incited the mob,
> the president addressed the mob. He lit the flame.”
> Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.)*
> [Liz Cheney blames Trump for riots: 'He lit the flame']​
Click to expand...

Well, they’re radical Hitler Deep State Swamp Commies ‘n stuff...


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:
			
		

> Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.


It is proper that whatever lapses occurred before or during the assault by Trump goons, those that placed the lives of the police in unnecessary jeopardy prominently included, be a focus in an independent Congressional inquiry.

Arizona’s Crazy Time Carnival Cyber-Ninja fiasco is a costly embarrassment to Republicans, the Republican-dominated Maricopa Board of Supervisors stridently denouncing the farce.

[https://www.maricopa.gov/DocumentCenter/View/68972/20210517-Response-Letter-to-Senate-President-Fann---FINAL]

False claims, intra-party feuds, and the need to potentially replace millions of dollars in equipment because of the SNAFU are among the consequences of the evidence-free fantasy that the Cry Baby Loser had won in an imaginary




*“LANDSLIDE!”*​
There been multiple, legitimate, impartial audits and the election results certified, but the Trump bum kissers insisted on having a token, parody run by Doug Logan, a notorious conspiracy crackpot with no experience in election audit whatever. Of course, the caper is bankrolled by Trump bum kissers, and details of the privately-conducted “audit” kept secret from the public.

Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs said the county may be forced to replace its voting machines due to the chain-of-custody requirement being flouted,whether out of ignorance or malice. As a consequence of her stating that reality, she received death threats that necessitated the Governor ordering protection for her.

Cry Baby Loser’s Big Lie and his crapping on the American democratic process, besides inciting his goons to violently attack our Congress, serves the agenda of more than just a pathetic, morally-impotent narcissist far too insecure to honestly acknowledge defeat who can contrive no credible pretext to dispute the free and fair election via proper legal channels. No suspects, no explanations of how the greatest "hoax" in U.S. history was masterminded, coordinated, and executed? No_ Who? How? Why? What? When? Where?_

Savaged the pride Americans had taken in peaceful transfers of power since 1796, the Cry Baby Loser’s undermining and demeaning democratic self-governance is a service to totalitarian regimes everywhere.


----------



## beagle9

Lastamender said:


> Have they decided to murder the Senate leader? I put nothing past the people who do not the fraud exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Suspicious Package with "Unidentified White Powder" Sent to Arizona GOP Senate Leader's Office
> 
> 
> The Arizona Department of Public Safety was called to investigate a suspicious package sent to the office of Arizona Senate Leader Karen Fann. An aide to the senator opened a letter with an unidentified white powder inside on Wednesday when authorities were called. This took place as the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Wonder to what extent the FBI or Homeland security will try their level best to get to the bottom of the attack ? We shall see or will we ?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have they decided to murder the Senate leader? I put nothing past the people who do not the fraud exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Suspicious Package with "Unidentified White Powder" Sent to Arizona GOP Senate Leader's Office
> 
> 
> The Arizona Department of Public Safety was called to investigate a suspicious package sent to the office of Arizona Senate Leader Karen Fann. An aide to the senator opened a letter with an unidentified white powder inside on Wednesday when authorities were called. This took place as the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False flag operation by a knuckle dragging maga fukkup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

Just like the Big Lie, I don’t need proof for it to be true.


----------



## Coyote

Oddball said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you liberoidals going to quit pretending that you give one single flying fuck about how much anything that someone else is paying  for costs?
Click to expand...

Probably when you conservatards finally admit you dont care either.


----------



## Ben Thomson

I like the allegation that thousands of Trump votes were force fed to chickens and then the chickens were all burned alive to cover it up..sure beats the 'we are looking for traces of bamboo because we know thousands of Biden votes were shipped in from some Asian country'. (chuckle)


----------



## mudwhistle

Don't be Jeff:


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.
> 
> It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.
> 
> View attachment 491965​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.
Click to expand...

Your tribe supports terrorism. After that, no one really gives a fuck how you choose to 'Orangesplain' it. All your content is silliness and fantasy to normal people, magafag.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.
> 
> It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.
> 
> View attachment 491965​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your tribe supports terrorism. After that, no one really gives a fuck how you choose to 'Orangesplain' it. All your content is silliness and fantasy to normal people, magafag.
Click to expand...

 The DOJ is dropping charges against the real terrorists. The fantasy is you thinking people will believe there was no fraud. It is never going to happen.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.
> 
> It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.
> 
> View attachment 491965​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your tribe supports terrorism. After that, no one really gives a fuck how you choose to 'Orangesplain' it. All your content is silliness and fantasy to normal people, magafag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ is dropping charges against the real terrorists. The fantasy is you thinking people will believe there was no fraud. It is never going to happen.
Click to expand...

It will happen, and it will go nowhere. I will continue to laugh at your derpy ass partisan silliness.


----------



## Lastamender

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.
> 
> It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.
> 
> View attachment 491965​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your tribe supports terrorism. After that, no one really gives a fuck how you choose to 'Orangesplain' it. All your content is silliness and fantasy to normal people, magafag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ is dropping charges against the real terrorists. The fantasy is you thinking people will believe there was no fraud. It is never going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will happen, and it will go nowhere. I will continue to laugh at your derpy ass partisan silliness.
Click to expand...

Election integrity should not be partisan. We see fraud is bipartisan as we speak.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Lastamender said:


> Election integrity should not be partisan.


It shouldn't, but it *is*. I don't believe either political tribe filters this subject through any lense of bipartisanship nor objectivity. You are a 'true believer', so your opinion doesn't count.



Lastamender said:


> We see fraud is bipartisan as we speak.


Always has been. History shows more people on the right are guilty of voter/election fraud than on the left. The 'party of voter integrity' never seems to get that delicious irony. Nor do they understand irony in the first place.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GWV5903 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
Click to expand...

The understatement of the top year,these are paid liars you all should ignore,they are paid to come here and troll these threads.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

LA RAM FAN said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The understatement of the top year,these are paid liars you all should ignore,they are paid to come here and troll these threads.
Click to expand...

Maligning the thoughts and efforts of you butthurt Qult45 mouth breathers is all the payment needed.


----------



## Oddball

Coyote said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you liberoidals going to quit pretending that you give one single flying fuck about how much anything that someone else is paying  for costs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when you conservatards finally admit you dont care either.
Click to expand...

But mooooommmmmmmmm, they do it toooooooooo!


----------



## Crepitus

Oddball said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if taxpayers are sick and tired of paying for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you liberoidals going to quit pretending that you give one single flying fuck about how much anything that someone else is paying  for costs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably when you conservatards finally admit you dont care either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mooooommmmmmmmm, they do it toooooooooo!
Click to expand...

That isn't what she said.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*This Woman*" died while breaking federal law. NO fucking mercy, she was engaging a Violent act of Insurgency against the United States. Fuck Her. She got what she deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> The police, charged with protecting democracy were outnumbered and unprepared for the attack by the Trump goons.
> 
> It is unfortunate that _any _extremist was killed, but the police showed great restraint as the ugly mob ws savaging them.
> 
> View attachment 491965​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unprepared? They turned down help. Stop fucking lying, shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your tribe supports terrorism. After that, no one really gives a fuck how you choose to 'Orangesplain' it. All your content is silliness and fantasy to normal people, magafag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ is dropping charges against the real terrorists. The fantasy is you thinking people will believe there was no fraud. It is never going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will happen, and it will go nowhere. I will continue to laugh at your derpy ass partisan silliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity should not be partisan. We see fraud is bipartisan as we speak.
Click to expand...

Who sees that?


----------



## Esdraelon

Coyote said:


> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.


YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.


----------



## beagle9

Ben Thomson said:


> I like the allegation that thousands of Trump votes were force fed to chickens and then the chickens were all burned alive to cover it up..sure beats the 'we are looking for traces of bamboo because we know thousands of Biden votes were shipped in from some Asian country'. (chuckle)


You got jokes eh ?? Must be feeling confidant that the alledged fraud is holding. You people should never call for transparency in anything anymore, because you all freaked out when an investigation was called for, otherwise in order to make sure that the election wasn't fraudulent, in which was next to be conducted  based upon the strong allegations by the President of the United States. The more you all resist transparency in the election investigation, the worse you all look in the eye's of the people right ?? So what if the auditor's are called Ninja's or whatever, the main thing is to help them do their jobs in order that it gets done fairly and accurately quicker, not resist, resist, resist because you don't want the people to get a result from it.

Now what's with this envelope with the white powder in it, and who do you think did that ??? The people need big time answer's on that one. Let's see where that investigation goes, if it goes anywhere. You got jokes for that situation too ???


----------



## candycorn

Rambunctious said:


> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....


And when do you think we'll actually see some arrests?


----------



## mudwhistle

beagle9 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the allegation that thousands of Trump votes were force fed to chickens and then the chickens were all burned alive to cover it up..sure beats the 'we are looking for traces of bamboo because we know thousands of Biden votes were shipped in from some Asian country'. (chuckle)
> 
> 
> 
> You got jokes eh ?? Must be feeling confidant that the alledged fraud is holding. You people should never call for transparency in anything anymore, because you all freaked out when an investigation was called for, otherwise in order to make sure that the election wasn't fraudulent, in which was next to be conducted  based upon the strong allegations by the President of the United States. The more you all resist transparency in the election investigation, the worse you all look in the eye's of the people right ?? So what if the auditor's are called Ninja's or whatever, the main thing is to help them do their jobs in order that it gets done fairly and accurately quicker, not resist, resist, resist because you don't want the people to get a result from it.
> 
> Now what's with this envelope with the white powder in it, and who do you think did that ??? The people need big time answer's on that one. Let's see where that investigation goes, if it goes anywhere. You got jokes for that situation too ???
Click to expand...

Hey, hey, hey......easy.
They thought Biden got away with it.
Trying to prove what he did is just old news.....move-along.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The understatement of the top year,these are paid liars you all should ignore,they are paid to come here and troll these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maligning the thoughts and efforts of you butthurt Qult45 mouth breathers is all the payment needed.
Click to expand...

The shill talking to himself.


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself that....
> There’s plenty of proof, that you chose to ignore it doesn’t mean it’s not there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The understatement of the top year,these are paid liars you all should ignore,they are paid to come here and troll these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maligning the thoughts and efforts of you butthurt Qult45 mouth breathers is all the payment needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shill talking to himself.
Click to expand...

No, moron.  He talking to you.


----------



## bravoactual

ESDRAELON said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
Click to expand...




ESDRAELON said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
Click to expand...


The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

Another shill from Langley thinks trump is a traiter but warmonger Obama is not.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
Click to expand...

 You are in the running for best post on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the allegation that thousands of Trump votes were force fed to chickens and then the chickens were all burned alive to cover it up..sure beats the 'we are looking for traces of bamboo because we know thousands of Biden votes were shipped in from some Asian country'. (chuckle)
> 
> 
> 
> You got jokes eh ?? Must be feeling confidant that the alledged fraud is holding. You people should never call for transparency in anything anymore, because you all freaked out when an investigation was called for, otherwise in order to make sure that the election wasn't fraudulent, in which was next to be conducted  based upon the strong allegations by the President of the United States. The more you all resist transparency in the election investigation, the worse you all look in the eye's of the people right ?? So what if the auditor's are called Ninja's or whatever, the main thing is to help them do their jobs in order that it gets done fairly and accurately quicker, not resist, resist, resist because you don't want the people to get a result from it.
> 
> Now what's with this envelope with the white powder in it, and who do you think did that ??? The people need big time answer's on that one. Let's see where that investigation goes, if it goes anywhere. You got jokes for that situation too ???
Click to expand...

 Notice thst the shill has no answers for your pesky facts and try’s to laugh off your facts? You are the winner for best damn post on thread.lastamer a close second.lol


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
Click to expand...

Proof or anything?


----------



## bravoactual

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
Click to expand...


They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.  

All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.

They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits. 

But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.

The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
Click to expand...

When?

Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.


----------



## OldLady

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
Click to expand...

Read this.


			https://www.maricopa.gov/DocumentCenter/View/68971/Final-Technical-Response-Letter-with-Exhibits-5172021


----------



## surada

mudwhistle said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their absence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheating Trump out of the presidency was legitimate for the purpose of saving a democracy.
> Either that or a well place bullet might have stopped Hitler in time.
> 
> Keep the Kraken alive! And dog bless the cyber ninjas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But some Muslims think we need another Hitler.
> Why would they want to get rid of Trump if he's Hitler?
Click to expand...


What an absolute crock.. All the Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
Click to expand...


Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.


----------



## Lastamender

OldLady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this.
> 
> 
> https://www.maricopa.gov/DocumentCenter/View/68971/Final-Technical-Response-Letter-with-Exhibits-5172021
Click to expand...

The county has its say. The auditors deserve one to.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
Click to expand...

Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
Click to expand...

No he isn't.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
Click to expand...


Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.
Click to expand...

Good and decent to you has nothing to do with good and decent. You support criminals and the REAL traitors.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and decent to you has nothing to do with good and decent. You support criminals and the REAL traitors.
Click to expand...


Nope.. I don't support criminals and traitors.. I want Trump to do one more commencement speech raving about how he was robbed and betrayed and treated unfairly.. One more lashing out at his enemies and calling women names... making up words going off on one tangeant after another. Then he can brag about his healthcare reforms and new coal mining jobs.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and decent to you has nothing to do with good and decent. You support criminals and the REAL traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. I don't support criminals and traitors.. I want Trump to do one more commencement speech raving about how he was robbed and betrayed and treated unfairly.. One more lashing out at his enemies and calling women names... making up words going off on one tangeant after another. Then he can brag about his healthcare reforms and new coal mining jobs.
Click to expand...

You support this illegitimate administration, you support criminals and traitors.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and decent to you has nothing to do with good and decent. You support criminals and the REAL traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. I don't support criminals and traitors.. I want Trump to do one more commencement speech raving about how he was robbed and betrayed and treated unfairly.. One more lashing out at his enemies and calling women names... making up words going off on one tangeant after another. Then he can brag about his healthcare reforms and new coal mining jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support this illegitimate administration, you support criminals and traitors.
Click to expand...



The only criminal in this picture is Trump.... and he attracts other crooks and crazies. How many of his people are in jail? I've lost track.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
Click to expand...

You sure are sure of yourself. You got proof it wasn't stolen ?? Everything is fluid right now, and it's a wait and see game for now.


----------



## beagle9

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and decent to you has nothing to do with good and decent. You support criminals and the REAL traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. I don't support criminals and traitors.. I want Trump to do one more commencement speech raving about how he was robbed and betrayed and treated unfairly.. One more lashing out at his enemies and calling women names... making up words going off on one tangeant after another. Then he can brag about his healthcare reforms and new coal mining jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support this illegitimate administration, you support criminals and traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only criminal in this picture is Trump.... and he attracts other crooks and crazies. How many of his people are in jail? I've lost track.
Click to expand...

In jail ?? How many ???


----------



## justoffal

Rambunctious said:


> They have found so much fraud that it can't be explained as a mistake or oversight...the Maricopa county elections board will have to respond or go to jail until they do....the recount isn't even finished and fraud has been found all over the place....


It's been going on for years so much so that it's become codified and people have become comfortable with it. This is actually the first time in the history of the nation that this kind of forensic investigation has been pushed to its limit. I'm pretty sure that fraud has been a part of the process for a long time now and the truth is both Republicans and Democrats are guilty of it.  This particular fraud however walked out on a really long thin plank hoping they wouldn't be discovered.


----------



## justoffal

beagle9 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are sure of yourself. You got proof it wasn't stolen ?? Everything is fluid right now, and it's a wait and see game for now.
Click to expand...

There's not enough proof in the universe to convince this guy. He has achieved a level of self-deception that cannot be countermanded.  For him the only truth is that Biden won fair and square there is no other truth.


----------



## bravoactual

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
Click to expand...


But.....But.....But the incinerated chickens!!!!


----------



## candycorn

justoffal said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are sure of yourself. You got proof it wasn't stolen ?? Everything is fluid right now, and it's a wait and see game for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not enough proof in the universe to convince this guy. He has achieved a level of self-deception that cannot be countermanded.  For him the only truth is that Biden won fair and square there is no other truth.
Click to expand...

Correct.  There is no other truth.

Hence....no widespread arrests for these alleged "millions" of felonies.
Hence....no lawsuit (successful) that has alleged massive fraud.
Hence....no investigations by law enforcement agencies into this alleged massive fraud
Hence....no other candidates bitching about being cheated in the election except for the blob--who has done this at least two other times.

YOUR
BLOB
LOST


----------



## DudleySmith

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Here's the deal........
> 
> *Tyranny is a cancer.*
> 
> You leave it untreated for too long.....it becomes terminal and you cannot stop it.  With every passing day it becomes harder to stop.
> 
> This is the story of American patriots response to an obvious takeover of their nation


Yep. They mostly looked the other way for decades, and now they find themselves without any will to resist. they loved them some illegal aliens, and now they can watch as all sorts of vermin replace them in their own country.

But hey, if only we had more and bigger tax cuts for the rich 1% ers who support all the commie platforms, they will turn it all around! lol lol lol yeah right. Left wingers aren't the only dull tools in the shed. Good riddance to all of the wingnuts. They aren't going to take anything back, they're just going whine and let themselves get looted and murdered, same as Jews did in Europe.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.... but Trump is really helping the Democrats with this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is.. The Democrats laughing at Trump's continuing claim that he won by a landslide.  He's destroying the Republicans in our state.. even the good decent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and decent to you has nothing to do with good and decent. You support criminals and the REAL traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. I don't support criminals and traitors.. I want Trump to do one more commencement speech raving about how he was robbed and betrayed and treated unfairly.. One more lashing out at his enemies and calling women names... making up words going off on one tangeant after another. Then he can brag about his healthcare reforms and new coal mining jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support this illegitimate administration, you support criminals and traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only criminal in this picture is Trump.... and he attracts other crooks and crazies. How many of his people are in jail? I've lost track.
Click to expand...

Right now none. Unless you count the tresspassers at the Capitol.


----------



## Lastamender

candycorn said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are sure of yourself. You got proof it wasn't stolen ?? Everything is fluid right now, and it's a wait and see game for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not enough proof in the universe to convince this guy. He has achieved a level of self-deception that cannot be countermanded.  For him the only truth is that Biden won fair and square there is no other truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.  There is no other truth.
> 
> Hence....no widespread arrests for these alleged "millions" of felonies.
> Hence....no lawsuit (successful) that has alleged massive fraud.
> Hence....no investigations by law enforcement agencies into this alleged massive fraud
> Hence....no other candidates bitching about being cheated in the election except for the blob--who has done this at least two other times.
> 
> YOUR
> BLOB
> LOST
Click to expand...

The fact there were no investigations works in Trump's favor. Next.


----------



## bravoactual

justoffal said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are sure of yourself. You got proof it wasn't stolen ?? Everything is fluid right now, and it's a wait and see game for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not enough proof in the universe to convince this guy. He has achieved a level of self-deception that cannot be countermanded.  For him the only truth is that Biden won fair and square there is no other truth.
Click to expand...


No, you show your proof the Traitor won.  Which of course you cannot do , mainly because you do not have a single shred of credible evidence to prove it.

Just look at Electoral College and the Vote Totals.  The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are sure of yourself. You got proof it wasn't stolen ?? Everything is fluid right now, and it's a wait and see game for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not enough proof in the universe to convince this guy. He has achieved a level of self-deception that cannot be countermanded.  For him the only truth is that Biden won fair and square there is no other truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you show your proof the Traitor won.  Which of course you cannot do , mainly because you do not have a single shred of credible evidence to prove it.
> 
> Just look at Electoral College and the Vote Totals.  The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

The proof is the traitor is in the WH. He won with fraud.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## bravoactual

The burden of proof is NOT on me, I know who the election.

The burden of proof is ON the person making the accusation.  

It is now *Six*  (*06*) Months since the November Election.  *Five* (*05*) Months since President Biden and Vice President Harris took the Oath of Office.  

The Elections results are all the proof I need.

To support of charge of Election Fraud, you must first have evidence of Voter Fraud.  To date no such evidence has been made.  There is no actual physical proof, proof beyond a reasonable doubt of any form of Election Fraud.  None.

Over *Sixty* (*60*) Lawsuits alleging Voter Fraud were filed and over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits failed.  None of them provided any real evidence of Voter Fraud.  

That is proof in and of itself.

No one of *Fifty* (*50*) Secretaries of States in the United States reported any significant amount of Voter Fraud.  That is proof in and of itself.

The *Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Administration* (*C.I.S.A.*) said the November 2020 Presidential Election was the most secure in recent history.   That is proof in and of itself.

Election Results are proof.

Joseph R. Biden - *81,268,924*. 

The Traitor - *74, 216,154*.

The Traitor is only president ever to lose  the popular vote.  

Electoral Vote (*270 Needed To Win*).

Joseph R. Biden - *306*.

The Traitor - *232*.

I DO NOT traffic in half-assed hair-brained Conspiracy Theories and total fucking lies.

DO NOT believe in conjecture/contention/hearsay/innuendo/supposition.

I DO NOT engage in violence armed insurrection against the United States in order permanently destroy American Democracy.

I DO NOT believe the lies of an individual or support and defend an individual who attacks Gold Star Families, calls Americans who were Killed In Action, "*Suckers and Losers*".

The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election!


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> The burden of proof is NOT on me, I know who the election.
> 
> The burden of proof is ON the person making the accusation.
> 
> It is now *Six*  (*06*) Months since the November Election.  *Five* (*05*) Months since President Biden and Vice President Harris took the Oath of Office.
> 
> The Elections results are all the proof I need.
> 
> To support of charge of Election Fraud, you must first have evidence of Voter Fraud.  To date no such evidence has been made.  There is no actual physical proof, proof beyond a reasonable doubt of any form of Election Fraud.  None.
> 
> Over *Sixty* (*60*) Lawsuits alleging Voter Fraud were filed and over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits failed.  None of them provided any real evidence of Voter Fraud.
> 
> That is proof in and of itself.
> 
> No one of *Fifty* (*50*) Secretaries of States in the United States reported any significant amount of Voter Fraud.  That is proof in and of itself.
> 
> The *Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Administration* (*C.I.S.A.*) said the November 2020 Presidential Election was the most secure in recent history.   That is proof in and of itself.
> 
> Election Results are proof.
> 
> Joseph R. Biden - *81,268,924*.
> 
> The Traitor - *74, 216,154*.
> 
> The Traitor is only president ever to lose  the popular vote.
> 
> Electoral Vote (*270 Needed To Win*).
> 
> Joseph R. Biden - *306*.
> 
> The Traitor - *232*.
> 
> I DO NOT traffic in half-assed hair-brained Conspiracy Theories and total fucking lies.
> 
> DO NOT believe in conjecture/contention/hearsay/innuendo/supposition.
> 
> I DO NOT engage in violence armed insurrection against the United States in order permanently destroy American Democracy.
> 
> I DO NOT believe the lies of an individual or support and defend an individual who attacks Gold Star Families, calls Americans who were Killed In Action, "*Suckers and Losers*".
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election!


Yet you are the recipient of past violence in which shaped this country, and made it what it is that you so enjoy today. So don't tell us that you don't participate, because if you didn't then you would have to leave here for that statement to be true.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
Click to expand...

The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
Click to expand...

Then why won't Dominion release them?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
Click to expand...

They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.

You have nothing.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
Click to expand...

They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
Click to expand...

Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
Click to expand...

Then Dominion will have to prove what they said is untrue. The source codes can prove that. They will have to give them up or lose.


----------



## bravoactual

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
Click to expand...


Another in a long list of lies.

The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.

The Supreme Court finally rejected Sidney Powell's election-conspiracy-theory lawsuits​








						The Supreme Court finally rejected Sidney Powell's election-conspiracy-theory lawsuits
					

It extends an extraordinary losing streak for lawsuits from Donald Trump and his allies seeking to overturn the 2020 presidential election results.




					www.businessinsider.in
				




Sidney Powell’s Wisconsin ‘Kraken’ Election Suit Dismissed​








						Sidney Powell’s Wisconsin ‘Kraken’ Election Suit Dismissed
					

A federal judge in Wisconsin became the latest to dismiss a lawsuit brought by ex-Trump campaign lawyer Sidney Powell on behalf of disgruntled Republican voters who allege Democrats stole the election through a vast and intricate international conspiracy.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




The Supreme Court finally rejected Sidney Powell's election-conspiracy-theory lawsuits​








						The Supreme Court finally rejected Sidney Powell's election-conspiracy-theory lawsuits
					

It extends an extraordinary losing streak for lawsuits from Donald Trump and his allies seeking to overturn the 2020 presidential election results.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




POLITICS
Federal judge dismisses Sidney Powell lawsuit that sought to overturn Trump loss in Georgia​








						Federal judge dismisses Sidney Powell lawsuit that sought to overturn Trump loss in Georgia
					

The dismissal of Sidney Powell's cases in Georgia and Michigan are blows to Trump's long-shot effort to deny Biden a victory in the Electoral College.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Sidney Powell team doubles down on debunked election claims in attempt to avoid sanctions​








						Sidney Powell team doubles down on debunked election claims in attempt to avoid sanctions
					

Although Powell and her team allege they have evidence of fraud, they have never presented credible information. President Joe Biden won the election.



					www.freep.com
				




Powell's Lawsuits, all them were attempts to overturn the November General Election. They all failed

Powell did file a lawsuit to Block Dominion's Defamation Suit Dismissed.









						Sidney Powell Seeks Dismissal of Dominion’s $1.3 Billion Defamation Suit
					

Conservative lawyer Sidney Powell asked a federal court in Washington Monday to throw out the $1.3 billion defamation lawsuit that Dominion Voting Systems filed against her for spreading a baseless conspiracy that the voting machine company helped to “steal” the election from former President...




					www.courthousenews.com
				




Powell said that no reasonable person should have believed her fraud claims.









						Powell Argues "No Reasonable Person" Believes Her Dominion Fraud Claims
					

The lawyer wants a defamation lawsuit against her dismissed.




					www.ny1.com
				




You dead from the neck up meat headed Cons bought each and every lie.

The Fuck Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.


----------



## bravoactual

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
Click to expand...


Because SCOUTS has ruled they do no have to.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
Click to expand...

The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because SCOUTS has ruled they do no have to.
Click to expand...

When was that?


----------



## Donald H

It's time to end the nonsense on Trump winning the election. The moderators would be doing a service to this forum if they closed this thread.

Allowing this crap to go on is just encouraging the Trump insanity.

*This forum can do it's part in ending it now! *


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Dominion will have to prove what they said is untrue. The source codes can prove that. They will have to give them up or lose.
Click to expand...

They just have to prove Hugo Chavez is dead.


----------



## Lastamender

*AZ SoS Katie Hobbs: *_Yeah absolutely. I’ve been working with a bipartisan group of Secretaries of State who are very closely watching what’s happening in Arizona to try to make sure it doesn’t happen in their states, and I should add, not just Secretaries of States, but other Attorneys General and Governors as well. So lots of folks very concerned about this, *and I hope what we can see is sort of a tightening of laws following this to ensure that this isn’t able to happen again. *What we’re seeing really in Arizona there is no statutorial framework to handle it, which is why they’ve really allowed to get away with a lot of this._

Tighten the laws so audits cannot happen? What is in anyway American about that?











						SUBVERSIVE: Arizona SoS Katie Hobbs conspiring with other states officials to stop the audit momentum…
					

Mirror -> During an interview with MSNBC, Arizona Secretary of State Katie Hobbs said she has been communicating with several Secretaries of State, Governors, and Attorney Generals “who are very closely watching what's happening in Arizona to try to make sure it doesn't happen in their states.”...




					centipedenation.com


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
Click to expand...

Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.


----------



## beagle9

Donald H said:


> It's time to end the nonsense on Trump winning the election. The moderators would be doing a service to this forum if they closed this thread.
> 
> Allowing this crap to go on is just encouraging the Trump insanity.
> 
> *This forum can do it's part in ending it now! *


Another poster fearing the audit's. Very telling.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.
Click to expand...

All that has and will be proved is that this phishing trip will never be over.


They find the bamboo yet?


----------



## sartre play

Its embarrassing and harmful, The election is over, certified by election officials & our government Republican & Democrat leaders. a new president has been sworn in, We are not going back. YES understand your feelings, Democrats have some same feelings about 2 elections they lost, This unwillingness to admit defeat is costing us untold damage.


----------



## sartre play

OK, here's a thought, in fairness( by your thinking) if we are going to continue on with this, we need to audit some county's in a few states where Trump got an overwhelming amount of votes based on the election results. Lets audit them also. (Yes its also silly, as the election is long over.)


----------



## bravoactual

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
Click to expand...



A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.

The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.  

Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
Click to expand...

That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,


----------



## bravoactual

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Dominion will have to prove what they said is untrue. The source codes can prove that. They will have to give them up or lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just have to prove Hugo Chavez is dead.
Click to expand...


And so is Francisco Franco


----------



## bravoactual

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that has and will be proved is that this phishing trip will never be over.
> 
> 
> They find the bamboo yet?
Click to expand...


Maybe they should Panda's from the National Zoo, they eat bamboo.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
Click to expand...

The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that has and will be proved is that this phishing trip will never be over.
> 
> 
> They find the bamboo yet?
Click to expand...

I hear the echoes chamber talking. Remember the leftist or Democrat's saying that they would never give up on destroying Trump after 2016, well welcome to the Energizer bunny world of destructive politic's.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.
Click to expand...

Invent eh ? Sounds like experience talking.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.
Click to expand...

And the objections to the audit are to hide proof.


----------



## beagle9

sartre play said:


> OK, here's a thought, in fairness( by your thinking) if we are going to continue on with this, we need to audit some county's in a few states where Trump got an overwhelming amount of votes based on the election results. Lets audit them also. (Yes its also silly, as the election is long over.)


Let's do it, and let the Chip's fall where they lay.


----------



## beagle9

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the objections to the audit are to hide proof.
Click to expand...

Seems like it.


----------



## beagle9

sartre play said:


> Its embarrassing and harmful, The election is over, certified by election officials & our government Republican & Democrat leaders. a new president has been sworn in, We are not going back. YES understand your feelings, Democrats have some same feelings about 2 elections they lost, This unwillingness to admit defeat is costing us untold damage.


If the republican's weren't involved in the undermining, then you'd have a point, but the way it went down, then an audit or audit's is the only way to hopefully resolve it all.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that has and will be proved is that this phishing trip will never be over.
> 
> 
> They find the bamboo yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear the echoes chamber talking. Remember the leftist or Democrat's saying that they would never give up on destroying Trump after 2016, well welcome to the Energizer bunny world of destructive politic's.
Click to expand...

You maga fuckups eat your own.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the objections to the audit are to hide proof.
Click to expand...

They were certified polling machines by Arizona were they not.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the objections to the audit are to hide proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like it.
Click to expand...

Seems like what exactly?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that has and will be proved is that this phishing trip will never be over.
> 
> 
> They find the bamboo yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear the echoes chamber talking. Remember the leftist or Democrat's saying that they would never give up on destroying Trump after 2016, well welcome to the Energizer bunny world of destructive politic's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You maga fuckups eat your own.
Click to expand...

Try some substance for a change. It won't hurt.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have proven nothing but that they will not cooperate. Dominion has threatened countless people and businesses with lawsuits and will be forced to release those codes in court or their suits will fail. That is why you see none of their lawsuits going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable. The suits are for defamation  not on to maga fuckup fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another in a long list of lies.
> 
> The lawsuits were filed to overturn the election.  They failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence was never heard, the courts failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Fat Fucking LIE!!!!.
> 
> The courts rejected the lawsuits because there was not a single shred of credible evidence to support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Without evidence of Voter Fraud, you cannot support a claim of Voter Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what audit is for but the judges refused to hear evidence. Your excuse is the lying bullshit here. You are a failure,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The partisan ballot charade is to invent proof, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the objections to the audit are to hide proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were certified polling machines by Arizona were they not.
Click to expand...

You are not paying attention, are you?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When?
> 
> Come on you piece of shit...show the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Dominion for the source codes and you will have more than enough proof. You POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not think the source codes will prove fraud? Dominion does, or they would give up those codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The source codes will only prove a fair election. They have been certified in every state and you have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why won't Dominion release them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re proprietary information to Dominion. They have proved their ability to function properly.
> 
> You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uaaa uaa ua... They haven't proved anything without giving total access and total disclosures as required by a judge for the audit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that has and will be proved is that this phishing trip will never be over.
> 
> 
> They find the bamboo yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear the echoes chamber talking. Remember the leftist or Democrat's saying that they would never give up on destroying Trump after 2016, well welcome to the Energizer bunny world of destructive politic's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You maga fuckups eat your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try some substance for a chang. It won't hurt.
Click to expand...

You have desire that rumor is true, but proof that’s another story.


----------



## Rye Catcher

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


You're one of those guys who cries when you were not picked after the last kid was picked for the team, and you went away telling everyone they weren't being fair.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rye Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those guys who cries when you were not picked after the last kid was picked for the team, and you went away telling everyone they weren't being fair.
Click to expand...

Depends on the sport. I was always one of the best in volley ball....and I played college football. I played several positions....but my favorite was Defensive End. I made it to starter in baseball by making an unbelievable defensive  play in Right Field ending the inning. I wasn't that great of a hitter but they couldn't leave me out of the lineup because of my Defense. I was a really good goalie in soccer. I also was a great rebounder in basketball....there was a few games where I couldn't miss from the 3 point circle. I was a pretty good at downhill skiing....just point my tips to the bottom of the slope and go balls to the walls. I was good at track and Cross-country.....but not that great at golf. So-so at tennis. But I usually got picked.
Any other lies you want to spread, bitch??


----------



## the other mike

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not allowing witnesses.
That's beautiful.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

Your boss from Langley obviously pays you well for your lies and ass beatings you suffer here everyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
Click to expand...

  I noticed that as well,he just keeps repeating the same bullshit over and over again making up the biggest lying bullshit excuses in the world trying to convince himself the election was not stolen.he sure likes all that shit on his face in embassment with his bullshit he posts and having to say the same bs lies over and over and over again unable to think of any other lies to post.looks like his boss ran out of lies to send him to post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not allowing witnesses.
> That's beautiful.
> View attachment 492870
Click to expand...


As always,she gets her ass handed to her on a platter with shit on her face in embarrassment denying the reality of the facts of criminal activity committed by the government.


----------



## BULLDOG

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacyra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my side lost, with the same lack of evidence for fraud, I would hate it, but I would accept it. Just as I did in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU may have accepted it but your party and its minions in DC and the media NEVER DID.  That was the end of legacy media, BTW.  Trump BROKE THEM.  The Left has opted for scorched earth rather than any compromise going forward.  So be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was stolen, you ignorant troll. Keep freaking out it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no proof and they know that they have no proof.
> 
> All they do have is conjecture/conjecture/hearsay/innuendo/second and third hand information from Reich Wing Websites.
> 
> They lost over *Sixty* (*60*) lawsuits.
> 
> But as to actual, physical evidence to support a charge of Voter Fraud, nothing.  In order support an accusation or charge of Voter Fraud, they must first present evidence of Voter Fraud and to date they have failed.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost The Fucking Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are repeating yourself and look like a lunatic. Everyone of those excuses are lying bullshit. The election was stolen and it will be proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that as well,he just keeps repeating the same bullshit over and over again making up the biggest lying bullshit excuses in the world trying to convince himself the election was not stolen.he sure likes all that shit on his face in embassment with his bullshit he posts and having to say the same bs lies over and over and over again unable to think of any other lies to post.looks like his boss ran out of lies to send him to post.
Click to expand...

Not many more ways to say trump crazies have no proof of their big lie.


----------



## The Original Tree

Democracy is dead when you cannot guarantee ONE MAN - ONE VOTE.

Nothing that is HONEST is done in DARKNESS.

Anything that is HONEST will stand up against THE LIGHT.

There is no reason to protest an HONEST AUDIT.

The officials conducting the audit are following the rules.

Anyone protesting such an audit knows there were crimes committed.


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Day One the Russian Collusion Delusion was bullshit, and you've already been laughed out of 70 courtrooms nationwide, so spare me your moral equivalency, Randall McMurphy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get with the program. Trump was cheated out of his presidency and everybody below the pay grade of chimps know it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was widespread fraud and anyone with a functioning brain knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, show the proof..... oh, wait.... there is none.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.p piece of shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ means you have no proof ... which means there was no widespread fraud ... which means you don't have a functioning brain.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that inconsequential matter up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie , lie, lie , and deny .... and don't forget to try and blocked every bit of transparency  . That's what you election thieves do.
> Keep it up , looks as good as handcuffs .
Click to expand...

You poor thing, Trump is not going to help you, no matter how hard you cry for him...


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.. trump lost again
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did not lose. There was massive and obvious fraud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Angelo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> voters (voter intimidation?) to not even allowing witnesses to their procedures.  That's ok with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not allowing witnesses.
> That's beautiful.
> View attachment 492870
Click to expand...

What about all the witnesses inside? They don't count, huh?


----------



## the other mike

Look at the angry reporters wishing they be real reporters.


----------



## BULLDOG

The Original Tree said:


> Democracy is dead when you cannot guarantee ONE MAN - ONE VOTE.
> 
> Nothing that is HONEST is done in DARKNESS.
> 
> Anything that is HONEST will stand up against THE LIGHT.
> 
> There is no reason to protest an HONEST AUDIT.
> 
> The officials conducting the audit are following the rules.
> 
> Anyone protesting such an audit knows there were crimes committed.


It's not an honest audit. The Keystone Cops conducting it are idiots that have no idea how to conduct a legitimate audit.


----------



## Faun

BULLDOG said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy is dead when you cannot guarantee ONE MAN - ONE VOTE.
> 
> Nothing that is HONEST is done in DARKNESS.
> 
> Anything that is HONEST will stand up against THE LIGHT.
> 
> There is no reason to protest an HONEST AUDIT.
> 
> The officials conducting the audit are following the rules.
> 
> Anyone protesting such an audit knows there were crimes committed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an honest audit. The Keystone Cops conducting it are idiots that have no idea how to conduct a legitimate audit.
Click to expand...

The location of the ballots last week perfectly sums it up....

Crazy time carnival.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.. trump lost again
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did not lose. There was massive and obvious fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

    

We keep hearing "*Massive and Obvious Fraud*", but when the paper hits the judges desk, there is no evidence of fraud. 

The burden of proof is on the person making the accusation.  In order to prove Voter Fraud, you must first have Proof of Voter Fraud and no matter turds the supporters of The Traitor squirt their ass, they have yet to prove Voter Fraud. 

Post your fucking proof.

The Cybersecurity Infrastructure and Security Agency called the November 2020 the most secure in recent history.

Howling the Moon will not change the election results.

Offering up Vestal Virgins for ritual sacrifice will not change the election results.

Reading tea leaves will not change the election results.

Incinerating Chickens will not change the elections results.

The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost  The Fucking Election.


----------



## Donald H

Faun said:


> You poor thing, Trump is not going to help you, no matter how hard you cry for him...


Good one! The crazy in those billies goes right to the bone!

But watch out, the tears and the appealing to god/Trump is going to become bullets when they finally realize that Trump really isn't the messiah.


----------



## McRib

_"Between the obscure tedium inside the coliseum and the carnival lunacy outside, it’s possible to miss what’s really going on in Maricopa: not an insurrection, but a kind of nonviolent adminsurrection — a haphazard, unprecedented corruption of both the democratic process and public trust, according to a bipartisan array of officials in Arizona and around the country who are worried it will spread to other states."
"The activity on the coliseum floor has a Kafka-meets-Willy Wonka vibe. Workers and volunteers in color-coded T-shirts carry out various administrative tasks, Oompa-Loompa-like."



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2021/05/21/arizona-election-audit-trump-maricopa/?fbclid=IwAR3jy_m3dMtgFXj6ECafIL1DuVratfX-S9GgFBg9S6FmD9eT_ltZ_3SCLks
		

_


----------



## bravoactual

Donald H said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing, Trump is not going to help you, no matter how hard you cry for him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one! The crazy in those billies goes right to the bone!
> 
> But watch out, the tears and the appealing to god/Trump is going to become bullets when they finally realize that Trump really isn't the messiah.
Click to expand...


IF the dead from the neck up Meat Headed Followers of The Traitor have not learned by now that loyalty and the Traitor only goes one way, to him then they are dumb enough to believe surfing a Tidal Wave is a good idea.

The Traitor only cares for and about the Traitor.


----------



## Donald H

This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence. 
America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.


----------



## Lastamender

Donald H said:


> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.


They have not turned to violence yet. When, and if, they do you will know.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Oddball said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the antirights fascist argument that Republicans cheat and lie? Why aren't you calling for an audit?
> 
> 
> 
> Your vague raving aside, Republicans are perfectly capable of telling the truth. If you doubt that, here are some documented examples:
> 
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
> *House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy*
> [House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
> *"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*​
> *Then Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell*​
> [Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot]​
> 
> *“There’s no question the president formed the mob, the president incited the mob,
> the president addressed the mob. He lit the flame.”
> Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.)*
> [Liz Cheney blames Trump for riots: 'He lit the flame']​The costly farce in Arizona has been denounced as an embarrassment by Republican officials in Maricopa County.
> 
> They are telling the truth as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I already awarded Fatty the dumbest poster at USMB hands down or up.


----------



## beagle9

Donald H said:


> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.


You're confusing Trump supporters with the radical leftist Democrat's. Get a clue.


----------



## beagle9

Lastamender said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> They have not turned to violence yet. When, and if, they do you will know.
Click to expand...

And that would only happen if all the i's have been dotted, and all the T's have been crossed, meaning that they are going to be totally in the right when and if it ever goes down.


----------



## bravoactual

Donald H said:


> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.



His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.

It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.

No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.

There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.

They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists. 

The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
Click to expand...

*This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				



*


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
Click to expand...

This is great news. Between the Republican party fragmenting in Trump Republicans and normal Republicans ... with ... many Trump Republicans not voting because they believe there's no point because the election process is rigged against them ...

Who knows when they'll win another election.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

That's not evidence,  conspiracy nut. It's just a collection of claims.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not evidence,  conspiracy nut. It's just a collection of claims.
Click to expand...

It is court admissible evidence stupid. Your lie has failed. Audits will continue in every swing state and you cannot stop it.


----------



## bravoactual

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


No, that is not proof.

That is the shit you pulled out of you ass this morning.

There is not proof.  None.  

Empty claims and half truths are not proof.

Reliable sources, not some fly by night Bull Shit Reich Wing Website


----------



## Lastamender

bravoactual said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not proof.
> 
> That is the shit you pulled out of you ass this morning.
> 
> Reliable sources, not some fly by night Bull Shit Reich Wing Website
Click to expand...

Evidence is not proof until it is investigated and proven. But it is evidence you moron. Most of that evidence was not heard in court because it would have overturned the election.


----------



## The Original Tree

Donald H said:


> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.


So you and your DemNazi buddies want to round us up like they rounded people up in Germany and put us in cattle cars, using our own military against us, just because we know there was election fraud, and refuse to shut up about it?

Of course this is exactly what you want to do.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not evidence,  conspiracy nut. It's just a collection of claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is court admissible evidence stupid. Your lie has failed. Audits will continue in every swing state and you cannot stop it.
Click to expand...

Nope. It's merely uncorroborated claims. Courts don't listen to your hallucinations. I would have expected you know that by now


----------



## Rambunctious

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.. trump lost again
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did not lose. There was massive and obvious fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We keep hearing "*Massive and Obvious Fraud*", but when the paper hits the judges desk, there is no evidence of fraud.
> 
> The burden of proof is on the person making the accusation.  In order to prove Voter Fraud, you must first have Proof of Voter Fraud and no matter turds the supporters of The Traitor squirt their ass, they have yet to prove Voter Fraud.
> 
> Post your fucking proof.
> 
> The Cybersecurity Infrastructure and Security Agency called the November 2020 the most secure in recent history.
> 
> Howling the Moon will not change the election results.
> 
> Offering up Vestal Virgins for ritual sacrifice will not change the election results.
> 
> Reading tea leaves will not change the election results.
> 
> Incinerating Chickens will not change the elections results.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost  The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

Then why are you so hysterical?...let the count move along until its done....besides I know people in the room...there is massive fraud being uncovered....


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not evidence,  conspiracy nut. It's just a collection of claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is court admissible evidence stupid. Your lie has failed. Audits will continue in every swing state and you cannot stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. It's merely uncorroborated claims. Courts don't listen to your hallucinations. I would have expected you know that by now
Click to expand...

Everything you believe is uncorroborated. Greenwald proved the media does not research claims from the powers that be. They just present them as fact. You are just the run of the mill dumbass.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This phony audit is likely Trump's last stand and when it inevitably fails his supporters will turn to violence.
> America's police and military need to be prepared for the event.
> Unfortunately, it's not a sure thing that the police and military can be depended upon to act decisively and snuff out the fascist wave that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His supporters will accept an outcome they want.  The Truth (The Traitor Lost) is NOT want hear and sure hell they will believe it.
> 
> It no longer about Mr. Biden winning, it is about proving a lie they know to be a lie.
> 
> No matter how many recounts (Look at Georgia) there are, they will never accept the loss.
> 
> There is vast incomprehensible conspiracy that only they know about.  Never mind there is no proof of Voter Fraud, they believe it is conspiracy against them.
> 
> They have no proof.  They know they have no proof, but insist it exists.
> 
> The burden of proof is on them and so far they have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not evidence,  conspiracy nut. It's just a collection of claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is court admissible evidence stupid. Your lie has failed. Audits will continue in every swing state and you cannot stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. It's merely uncorroborated claims. Courts don't listen to your hallucinations. I would have expected you know that by now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you believe is uncorroborated. Greenwald proved the media does not research claims from the powers that be. They just present them as fact. You are just the run of the mill dumbass.
Click to expand...

Ah, yes, we're back too...

_the FBI can't be trusted ... the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... Maricopa's Republican-led election board can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... and the Supreme Court can’t be trusted.

But Donald Trump can be trusted._​


----------



## Godboy

Crepitus said:


> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
Click to expand...

Whether or not the election was stolen, you still need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity. Any attempt to stop an investigation is wrong. It doesnt matter if you know the truth and others dont. You have to prove that it isnt true. Fighting this only increases mistrust in our elections.


----------



## Godboy

Lastamender said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
Click to expand...

It will crush the democrat party if that happens. Even if there isnt enough fraud to steal the election, if any fraud is found, democrats are going to take a massive hit.


----------



## mudwhistle

Godboy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will crush the democrat party if that happens. Even if there isnt enough fraud to steal the election, if any fraud is found, democrats are going to take a massive hit.
Click to expand...

Democrats are so used to being lied to they don't fucking care. 
They're going to believe what they want to at this point. 
Many of them are hopelessly in denial.


----------



## Godboy

mudwhistle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how they will feel when fraud is proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will crush the democrat party if that happens. Even if there isnt enough fraud to steal the election, if any fraud is found, democrats are going to take a massive hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats are so used to being lied to they don't fucking care.
> They're going to believe what they want to at this point.
> Many of them are hopelessly in denial.
Click to expand...

Honestly, i think democrats are terrified that they are going to find a lot of fraudulent votes. There is no other good reason to oppose these investigations.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not the election was stolen, you still need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity. Any attempt to stop an investigation is wrong. It doesnt matter if you know the truth and others dont. You have to prove that it isnt true. Fighting this only increases mistrust in our elections.
Click to expand...

Some Americans now have a distrust in our election process. That's their problem for falling for Trump's Big Lie. No one else needs to jump through hoops to accommodate problems which don't actually exist. If Americans want to have more faith in our elections, let them start by not believing the lies spewed by the losing candidate who got schlonged in the last election.


----------



## beagle9

Georgia is starting to rattle.


----------



## Crepitus

Godboy said:


> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.


Already done.


----------



## Godboy

Crepitus said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
Click to expand...

If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
Click to expand...




			https://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/-/create-thread
		

Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?

Cheers!


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
Click to expand...

Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
Click to expand...

So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
Click to expand...

Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.

And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
Click to expand...

Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
Click to expand...

Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.

And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
Click to expand...

They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?

Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
Click to expand...

Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?

And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
Click to expand...

Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
Click to expand...

Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.
Click to expand...

Oh, my mistake. Why isnt it legit?


----------



## bravoactual

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
Click to expand...


Because the people involved in the illegitimate fuck up in Arizona have no experience in recounts.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my mistake. Why isnt it legit?
Click to expand...

For one, it's being done by a company which is not certified to audit an election, not in the business of auditing elections, has zero experience auditing an election, and is run by a Trump supporter who has previously voiced his opinion that the election was stolen.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people involved in the illegitimate fuck up in Arizona have no experience in recounts.
Click to expand...

You would think that would be obvious but these are conservatives we're dealing with. So there's that.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my mistake. Why isnt it legit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, it's being done by a company which is not certified to audit an election, not in the business of auditing elections, has zero experience auditing an election, and is run by a Trump supporter who has previously voiced his opinion that the election was stolen.
Click to expand...

Who should it be done by then?


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my mistake. Why isnt it legit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, it's being done by a company which is not certified to audit an election, not in the business of auditing elections, has zero experience auditing an election, and is run by a Trump supporter who has previously voiced his opinion that the election was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who should it be done by then?
Click to expand...

A company in the business of auditing elections, which has experience in auditing elections and is certified in auditing elections.


----------



## Crepitus

Godboy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
Click to expand...

But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?


----------



## Crepitus

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
Click to expand...

Nope.  It isn't.


----------



## Crepitus

Godboy said:


> That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud.


No, a few people have been brainwashed into believing that.  That's all.


----------



## Crepitus

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
Click to expand...

"Relevant investigation".

Derp


----------



## Godboy

Crepitus said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
Click to expand...

Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.


----------



## Godboy

Crepitus said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> No, a few people have been brainwashed into believing that.  That's all.
Click to expand...

Its clearly more than a few. Your dishonesty shows how little faith you have in your argument.


----------



## Crepitus

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my mistake. Why isnt it legit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, it's being done by a company which is not certified to audit an election, not in the business of auditing elections, has zero experience auditing an election, and is run by a Trump supporter who has previously voiced his opinion that the election was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who should it be done by then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A company in the business of auditing elections, which has experience in auditing elections and is certified in auditing elections.
Click to expand...

Might help if it wasn't named by a ten year old too.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
Click to expand...

If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
Click to expand...

I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.

The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.


----------



## Faun

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
Click to expand...

That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.









						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org
				




That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
Click to expand...

There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.


----------



## Godboy

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
Click to expand...

How on earth would you know how many ballot harvesters are out there? Its impossible to know and nearly impossible to catch.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
Click to expand...

There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,

History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
Click to expand...

Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.

But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
Click to expand...

JFK was the only one.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
Click to expand...

LOL

So?

According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So?
> 
> According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.
Click to expand...

As a matter of fact, he did.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So?
> 
> According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, he did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So?
> 
> According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You know nothing about politics.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So?
> 
> According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about politics.
Click to expand...

Hisses the USMB's fucking liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
Click to expand...








* 

“Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden

* 



Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*

Extremely suspicious.



Published

7 hours ago

on

Nov 22, 2020

By

*Richard Moorhead*



Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*

Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.

Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.

*Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*



Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.

Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”









						Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
					

Extremely suspicious.




					bigleaguepolitics.com
				








=========================================================
Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?



Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....










This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.

When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.





Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.



*"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm



© press
The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
*Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*

​
Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged

*Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE

 neonnettle.com




 


 


 


 *


----------



## Crepitus

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
Click to expand...

All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.

How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Crepitus said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
Click to expand...





*Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”

At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

*Debunked*









						The “Data Integrity Group” and its Claims of Election Fraud Debunked
					

When a relative of mine cited this video by The Epoch Times as evidence that the 2020 presidential election was potentially ‘rigged’, I…




					nickdepsky.medium.com


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
Click to expand...

You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.


----------



## Crepitus

PoliticalChic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
Click to expand...

That rich, coming from a conspiracy swilling whack-job like you.


----------



## Crepitus

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
Click to expand...

I Keep telling her she needs to ask her handlers for some new material.


----------



## beagle9

Crepitus said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
Click to expand...

It would definitely be evidence if the current president's name was Donald J. Trump, otherwise instead of lying Biden and company. You make Biden proud with your bullcrap, so keep it going leftist.

How much you getting paid by the party ?? Do you have another occupation or is king agitator it ???


----------



## Sandirev

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,


----------



## Lastamender

Sandirev said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
Click to expand...

Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.


----------



## otto105

Sandirev said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
Click to expand...

Your taxes are part of being in society.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
Click to expand...

Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
Click to expand...

What lies about Russian.

They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
Click to expand...

You are very stupid, we're done here.


----------



## RightNorLeft

Everyone knows the election was stolen and if it werent why in the world would democrats fall all over themselves refusing to allow recounts and they trying mightlily to disrupt them..because they KNOW what they did and they know if they recount it will be all exposed...


----------



## monkrules

Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.

As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.


----------



## Lastamender

monkrules said:


> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.


Trump is more of a man you will ever be. Deal with it.


----------



## Chitown1

Johnlaw said:


> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.


They should stand up, with loud voices against this ridiculousness.


----------



## Chitown1

Lastamender said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is more of a man you will ever be. Deal with it.
Click to expand...




Lastamender said:


> What in the world?? Please seek counseling.


----------



## beagle9

RightNorLeft said:


> Everyone knows the election was stolen and if it werent why in the world would democrats fall all over themselves refusing to allow recounts and they trying mightlily to disrupt them..because they KNOW what they did and they know if they recount it will be all exposed...


Yes, because the people do want these audit's, and them as representative's (supposedly of the people), should be doing everything they can to satisfy the people's wants on the issue. Trump is telling the truth, because if he wasn't then he would have exited stage left already, but with him staying and fighting after what he's been through, I believe that he's attempting to defend the Truth at all cost. This is what is terrifying to the entrenched corrupted politician's, because they have to keep the bullcrap going, and they have to keep it looking like they are the innocent one's, because it has gone so far that if exposed, then jail time awaits them. It is that serious, so they will fight to hide the truth at all cost from the people, and this while they become dictator's in doing so.


----------



## beagle9

Chitown1 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in Maricopa county are sick and tired of looking like fools chasing the election fraud lie.
> 
> 
> 
> They should stand up, with loud voices against this ridiculousness.
Click to expand...

Especially if it begins to get close to the truth eh ??? Yeah get loud and arrogant, that's the ticket eh ??


----------



## beagle9

monkrules said:


> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.


No, Trump is just so smart that he knew what was up before it even took place, otherwise reading the Democrat's is like reading a kindergarten book where the ending is known after reading the first page. The American people knew what was up before it happened also, because they saw what the Democrat's were about in 2016, and how they reacted when that alledged crooked Hilary got trounced by the American people.

Hmmmm, not long ago, I remember in another thread a person responded to one of my post with a huge racist rant against black's, as if I would high five it or whatever (i.e. take the bait), so I guess they are trying to set people up like that around here. Pathetic.

People like that should have absolutely no credibility here, and infact they should be banned from this site for doing things like that. 

Can anybody be trusted anymore folks ??? It's getting real hard to think so.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
Click to expand...





Which of these lies did you parrot???



Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....

Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
...and, AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol.

And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet here you are, ready to swallow the next lie.

FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th.
What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 25 times already???????????*





All of 'em.


----------



## Crepitus

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
Click to expand...

Of course the republicans had to Tokyo war against fact checking, it really screws up their narrative.  Hell, Faux Niwz is trying to make bit illegal.


----------



## Crepitus

Lastamender said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very stupid, we're done here.
Click to expand...

Lol, talk about the pot and the kettle...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the republicans had to Tokyo war against fact checking, it really screws up their narrative.  Hell, Faux Niwz is trying to make bit illegal.
Click to expand...



Fact-Checkers are owned and operated by Democrat house organs, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very stupid, we're done here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, talk about the pot and the kettle...
Click to expand...




You really should take that personally.


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these lies did you parrot???
> 
> 
> 
> Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....
> 
> Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
> ...and, AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol.
> 
> And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet here you are, ready to swallow the next lie.
> 
> FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th.
> What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 25 times already???????????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of 'em.
Click to expand...

flynn lied to President Obama, the FBI (twice) and the former president. He was fired twice and twice admitted  guilt in court.

Fuck' em.

The Mueller report has been substantiated over and over. Only the former president continued stonewalling keeps it from being completely told.

Does AOC scare you knuckle dragging queen?

maga knuckle dragging fuckups were behind, outfront and shitting in the Capitol hallways.

Fuck'em.

Blah, blah, blah victim, blah, blah, blah, still more victimhood, blah ,blah....


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very stupid, we're done here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, talk about the pot and the kettle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should take that personally.
Click to expand...

I stand behind the media and it's reporting on the former president's infatuation with putin.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these lies did you parrot???
> 
> 
> 
> Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....
> 
> Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
> ...and, AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol.
> 
> And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet here you are, ready to swallow the next lie.
> 
> FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th.
> What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 25 times already???????????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> flynn lied to President Obama, the FBI (twice) and the former president. He was fired twice and twice admitted  guilt in court.
> 
> Fuck' em.
> 
> The Mueller report has been substantiated over and over. Only the former president continued stonewalling keeps it from being completely told.
> 
> Does AOC scare you knuckle dragging queen?
> 
> maga knuckle dragging fuckups were behind, outfront and shitting in the Capitol hallways.
> 
> Fuck'em.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah victim, blah, blah, blah, still more victimhood, blah ,blah....
Click to expand...

You are gonna melt down if those audit's prove you all stole that election, and Trump speaking at the NC state GOP get together, and tripling down on everything he claimed should be terrorizing to you, because it tells many that after all that him and his family went through, there has got to be truth in what he says. If he ends up being found out to be one of the biggest victim's of alledged Democrat corruption, then the Democrat party will be done forever in the eye's of this nation.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these lies did you parrot???
> 
> 
> 
> Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....
> 
> Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
> ...and, AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol.
> 
> And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet here you are, ready to swallow the next lie.
> 
> FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th.
> What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 25 times already???????????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> flynn lied to President Obama, the FBI (twice) and the former president. He was fired twice and twice admitted  guilt in court.
> 
> Fuck' em.
> 
> The Mueller report has been substantiated over and over. Only the former president continued stonewalling keeps it from being completely told.
> 
> Does AOC scare you knuckle dragging queen?
> 
> maga knuckle dragging fuckups were behind, outfront and shitting in the Capitol hallways.
> 
> Fuck'em.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah victim, blah, blah, blah, still more victimhood, blah ,blah....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna melt down if those audit's prove you all stole that election, and Trump speaking at the NC state GOP get together, and tripling down on everything he claimed should be terrorizing to you, because it tells many that after all that him and his family went through, there has got to be truth in what he says. If he ends up being found out to be one of the biggest victim's of alledged Democrat corruption, then the Democrat party will be done forever in the eye's of this nation.
Click to expand...

The AZ ballot charade is what is it, a charade.


Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these lies did you parrot???
> 
> 
> 
> Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....
> 
> Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
> ...and, AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol.
> 
> And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet here you are, ready to swallow the next lie.
> 
> FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th.
> What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 25 times already???????????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> flynn lied to President Obama, the FBI (twice) and the former president. He was fired twice and twice admitted  guilt in court.
> 
> Fuck' em.
> 
> The Mueller report has been substantiated over and over. Only the former president continued stonewalling keeps it from being completely told.
> 
> Does AOC scare you knuckle dragging queen?
> 
> maga knuckle dragging fuckups were behind, outfront and shitting in the Capitol hallways.
> 
> Fuck'em.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah victim, blah, blah, blah, still more victimhood, blah ,blah....
Click to expand...




No vulgarity......no matter how deeply your view of the world is destroyed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What lies about Russian.
> 
> They correctly called the former president desire to date putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very stupid, we're done here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, talk about the pot and the kettle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should take that personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand behind the media and it's reporting on the former president's infatuation with putin.
Click to expand...




But, it's well known that you are a fool.


----------



## Donald H

There will be no findings coming out of it to benefit Trump. 

It's only purpose is to keep the memory of Trump alive in the heads of those he's deceived.

American democracy will pay a heavy price for this little circus in Arizona.


----------



## beagle9

Donald H said:


> There will be no findings coming out of it to benefit Trump.
> 
> It's only purpose is to keep the memory of Trump alive in the heads of those he's deceived.
> 
> American democracy will pay a heavy price for this little circus in Arizona.


People are smart, and their not as anti-1st as you are, but you are a leftist, so your word's aren't surprising. Quit fearing transparency attempted to be brought forth for our election integrity.


----------



## Donald H

beagle9 said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no findings coming out of it to benefit Trump.
> 
> It's only purpose is to keep the memory of Trump alive in the heads of those he's deceived.
> 
> American democracy will pay a heavy price for this little circus in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> People are smart, and their not as anti-1st as you are, but you are a leftist, so your word's aren't surprising. Quit fearing transparency attempted to be brought forth for our election integrity.
Click to expand...

You're obviously an ignorant Trumper and rational people who aren't Americans don't pay any attention to your lies and spamming. 
Have a nice revolution and don't forget to buy lots of ammunition, pig.


----------



## beagle9

Donald H said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no findings coming out of it to benefit Trump.
> 
> It's only purpose is to keep the memory of Trump alive in the heads of those he's deceived.
> 
> American democracy will pay a heavy price for this little circus in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> People are smart, and their not as anti-1st as you are, but you are a leftist, so your word's aren't surprising. Quit fearing transparency attempted to be brought forth for our election integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously an ignorant Trumper and rational people who aren't Americans don't pay any attention to your lies and spamming.
> Have a nice revolution and don't forget to buy lots of ammunition, pig.
Click to expand...

You sound like a 60s hippie reincarnated with your "pig" bullcrap.


----------



## Crepitus

beagle9 said:


> You are gonna melt down if those audit's prove you all stole that election


Lol, not gonna happen.


----------



## monkrules

Lastamender said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is more of a man you will ever be. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Says a gullible Trump sheep.


----------



## beagle9

Crepitus said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna melt down if those audit's prove you all stole that election
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, not gonna happen.
Click to expand...

Sure it will.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.
Click to expand...

Then you're not American since like it or not, Biden is the president of the United States.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're not American since like it or not, Biden is the president of the United States.
Click to expand...

I am more of an American that you could ever hope to be. Subject closed, to even say such a thing makes you more of a traitor than you already are.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're not American since like it or not, Biden is the president of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am more of an American that you could ever hope to be. Subject closed, to even say such a thing makes you more of a traitor than you already are.
Click to expand...

LOL

Commie, Biden is president of all U.S. citizens.  He's not president to non-U.S. citizens.  That means the only way he's not your president is if you're not American.


----------



## mudwhistle

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're not American since like it or not, Biden is the president of the United States.
Click to expand...

I guess every Democrat that said that about Trump isn't an American.


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're not American since like it or not, Biden is the president of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess every Democrat that said that about Trump isn't an American.
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Does the incessant crying ever end?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would that matter? Its irrelevent to this discussion about the peoples mistrust in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The endless crying feeds that mistrust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? That doesnt change the fact that many people think there is a tremendous amount of election fraud. You agree with the too, which is why you oppose an investogation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're lying. I welcome any appropriate investigation.
> 
> And yes, the endless crying feeds it. So yes, it's relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well if you support investigations, then shut your bitch ass up. Your incessant crying is annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Peewee Herman imitation ya got there.
> 
> And hate to burst your bubble, but I will not cease pointing out how traitors of America are trying to fuck this nation by undermining our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want an investigation. How is that undermining our elections?
> 
> Also, do you have any references after the 80's? You seem to be completely out of touch with 2021. Peewee Herman? Pfff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this is not a legit audit. You haven't been paying attention, have you?
> 
> And yes, Peewee Herman. If you talk like him, don't be surprised to be compared to him.
> 
> View attachment 493220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would recounting votes be illegal? Why would you want it to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is English your second language? I didn't say it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my mistake. Why isnt it legit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, it's being done by a company which is not certified to audit an election, not in the business of auditing elections, has zero experience auditing an election, and is run by a Trump supporter who has previously voiced his opinion that the election was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who should it be done by then?
Click to expand...

That's easy. It shouldn't have been done at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.. trump lost again
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did not lose. There was massive and obvious fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We keep hearing "*Massive and Obvious Fraud*", but when the paper hits the judges desk, there is no evidence of fraud.
> 
> The burden of proof is on the person making the accusation.  In order to prove Voter Fraud, you must first have Proof of Voter Fraud and no matter turds the supporters of The Traitor squirt their ass, they have yet to prove Voter Fraud.
> 
> Post your fucking proof.
> 
> The Cybersecurity Infrastructure and Security Agency called the November 2020 the most secure in recent history.
> 
> Howling the Moon will not change the election results.
> 
> Offering up Vestal Virgins for ritual sacrifice will not change the election results.
> 
> Reading tea leaves will not change the election results.
> 
> Incinerating Chickens will not change the elections results.
> 
> The Fucking Traitor Fucking Lost  The Fucking Election.
Click to expand...

One shill from Langley loves the other Langley shills post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would definitely be evidence if the current president's name was Donald J. Trump, otherwise instead of lying Biden and company. You make Biden proud with your bullcrap, so keep it going leftist.
> 
> How much you getting paid by the party ?? Do you have another occupation or is king agitator it ???
Click to expand...

You mean how much is he getting paid by Langley,this shill always defends government corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** The trump haters as always get their asses handed to them on a platter.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
Click to expand...

The trump haters as always get their asses handed to them on a platter.


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would definitely be evidence if the current president's name was Donald J. Trump, otherwise instead of lying Biden and company. You make Biden proud with your bullcrap, so keep it going leftist.
> 
> How much you getting paid by the party ?? Do you have another occupation or is king agitator it ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean how much is he getting paid by Langley,this shill always defends government corruption.
Click to expand...

That's right, I'm a secret CIA agent, here undercover to mess with the tRumplings!

Mwwahahah!


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** The trump haters as always get their asses handed to them on a platter.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trump haters as always get their asses handed to them on a platter.
Click to expand...

None of that crap means anything without me vidence.  It's all opinions and hearsay.

So no.  There's no evidence there.


----------



## otto105

LA RAM FAN said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would definitely be evidence if the current president's name was Donald J. Trump, otherwise instead of lying Biden and company. You make Biden proud with your bullcrap, so keep it going leftist.
> 
> How much you getting paid by the party ?? Do you have another occupation or is king agitator it ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean how much is he getting paid by Langley,this shill always defends government corruption.
Click to expand...

There is always another conspiracy for you knuckle dragging maga fuckups.

Say, why hasn’t steve Watkins posted lately????


----------



## LA RAM FAN

monkrules said:


> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.


No trump haters like you are the immature whining pieces of shit to weak to admit your boy cheated to win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RightNorLeft said:


> Everyone knows the election was stolen and if it werent why in the world would democrats fall all over themselves refusing to allow recounts and they trying mightlily to disrupt them..because they KNOW what they did and they know if they recount it will be all exposed...


 Yep that’s why they won’t address that point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump is just so smart that he knew what was up before it even took place, otherwise reading the Democrat's is like reading a kindergarten book where the ending is known after reading the first page. The American people knew what was up before it happened also, because they saw what the Democrat's were about in 2016, and how they reacted when that alledged crooked Hilary got trounced by the American people.
> 
> Hmmmm, not long ago, I remember in another thread a person responded to one of my post with a huge racist rant against black's, as if I would high five it or whatever (i.e. take the bait), so I guess they are trying to set people up like that around here. Pathetic.
> 
> People like that should have absolutely no credibility here, and infact they should be banned from this site for doing things like that.
> 
> Can anybody be trusted anymore folks ??? It's getting real hard to think so.
Click to expand...

  You nailed it beautifully beagle9  handing America hater monkrules his ass to him on a platter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So?
> 
> According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Paid shills like Faun  always try and laugh off facts like this when getting checkmated and proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Godboy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
Click to expand...

One of the biggest childs on this site is Crepitus


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
Click to expand...

The trump haters so much got their asses handed to them on a platter and taken to school by this post here.   Post# 427 on page 24 by pc.


----------



## August West

beagle9 said:


> Georgia is starting to rattle.


I`ll give Billy Sherman a call. He knew how to deal with Georgia`s trash.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kids are all living in an alternative reality.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we understand that the only way Biden was elected was through cheating and we also understand you have no clue about much of anything....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We also understand that you have no proof of any election fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494530
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden* A team of data scientists testifying before a state Senate panel in Georgia earlier this week said thousands of votes were switched from President Donald Trump to his Democratic challenger Joe Biden during balloting last month.” Data scientists testified nearly 18,000 electronic votes in Georgia switched from Trump to Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Georgia Recount Worker Describes “Pristine” Batch of Ballots – 98% for Joe Biden!*
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Published
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> on
> 
> Nov 22, 2020
> 
> By
> 
> *Richard Moorhead*
> 
> 
> 
> Top of Form​*A Fulton County, Georgia woman is describing handling a “pristine” batch of ballots that were marked “98%” of the time for Joe Biden in election recount duties, describing the suspicious phenomenon in a sworn affidavit.*
> 
> Susan Voyles identifies herself as a participant in Georgia’s post-election recount in the affidavit, filed in litigation against Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensberger by Trump campaign attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> Voyles describes seeing ballots that differed considerably from the other ballots she was entrusted to count in the remix.
> 
> *Voyles describes the batch of ballots as unusual in their texture and level of handling, and that she estimates 98% of them were cast for Joe Biden. Voyles even speculates that these ballots could’ve been processed through a ballot-marking device!*
> 
> 
> 
> Voyles earlier described election recount supervisors as tasking them to process ballots in a “selective” fashion. Boxes of absentee ballots were signed by no one, without markings one might expect the Georgia Secretary of State to outfit absentee ballots with.
> 
> Another witness describes viewing election workers count 500 straight ballots for Joe Biden, all of which were marked with perfect black bubbles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Recount Worker Describes "Pristine" Batch of Ballots - 98% for Joe Biden! - Big League Politics
> 
> 
> Extremely suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleaguepolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> Did everyone see this whistle blower who saw the machinations in Democrat Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> Ballots altered, Republican poll watchers kept out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was an IT employee of Dominion voting machines.
> 
> When she saw what was going on, she notified her boss, who didn't want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sworn affidavits are considered as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center*
> By: Jay Greenberg |@NeonNettle
> on 5th November 2020 @ 7.00pm
> 
> 
> 
> © press
> The widows were covered in opaque cardboard by election officials
> *Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of the ballot counting room, blocking poll watchers from witnessing the vote count."*
> 
> ​
> Detroit Officials Cover-Up Windows During Ballot Count, Voters Outraged
> 
> *Poll watchers blocked from witnessing vote count at TCF Center - Chaos has erupted at the TCF Center in Detroit after election officials covered-up the windows of... | NEON NETTLE
> 
> neonnettle.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that crap and not one single piece of actual evidence.
> 
> How can you post so much and still not say anything at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aristotle* once said, “*Give me a child* until he is 7 and I will *show* you the man.”
> 
> At what age does government school teach you to lie and ignore the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting debunked garbage. That's on you, no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage is doing your debunking. The people who tell you those things are not true are the same assholes that lied about Russia. You are an Assflap.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastamender said:


> Sandirev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> Our president is Biden, did I vote for hire, none of your damn business. But I have to move on. Sick, sick, of wasting MY taxpayer money,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is not my president. He is illegitimate. Period.
Click to expand...

 You nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> No trump haters like you are the immature whining pieces of shit to weak to admit your boy cheated to win.
Click to expand...

America hater monk rules is throwing objects in the wall in anger after hearing this truth told to him.


----------



## Colin norris

mudwhistle said:


> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​


It's about time someone took a stand against Republican ratbags wanting endless audits attempting to find one small discrepancy.


----------



## mudwhistle

Colin norris said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....so they're attempting to shed blame for their illegal activities by saying the investigators are acting crazy. Do you think they'll get away with it?
> 
> Okay, so in the future...I figure all I have to do when I'm caught committing a crime is call the cop a lunatic and refuse to respond to his commands or totally ignore any summons by the court. Think that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Board Refuses to Meet with AZ Senate to Discuss Election Concerns, Calls for Audit to End
> 
> 
> The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors will not attend a meeting to answer questions raised by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Maricopa County Board of Supervisors announced on Monday that it would not attend a meeting requested by Arizona Senate President Karen Fann to answer questions raised to date by an audit of the 2020 presidential election.​​​In fact, the board took it a step further and called for the audit to end. Chairman Jack Sellers declared he would not be answering any more questions regarding November’s election, which the board helped oversee.​​​If the board wanted to take the election integrity concerns that many voters have to the next level, there would be no better way to do it.​​​Sellers launched into invectives right from the outset of Monday’s meeting.​​​“We are here under some bizarre circumstances to discuss responding to an unfortunate letter from the president of the Arizona state Senate,” he said."​​
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time someone took a stand against Republican ratbags wanting endless audits attempting to find one small discrepancy.
Click to expand...

Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
I see Democrats trying desperately to prevent them using any means possible....and even inventing some new ones.
Imagine in another world where the counting machine company refused to cooperate with state officials because of security concerns. They simply wouldn't stand for it. But you numbnuts think this shit will fly......and question the motives of the state officials....cuz Dominion clearly is hiding something....and according to Democrats has a right to hide the actual count....and their methods.


----------



## colfax_m

mudwhistle said:


> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?


You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.

No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, you wouldn't be supporting a sham audit like the one taking place in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a recount. I believe Biden won. What i believe or you believe is irrelevant. We cannot have people questioning the legitimacy of our elections. Whatever we have to do to put it to bed is well worth it.
> 
> The fact is, we know there is a tremendous amount of voter fraud. It has to stop. The only way we can catch it is if we investigate it. We also need to get rid of mail in ballots and we need a national voter ID, but thats a different topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's simply a lie. There is not a tremendous amount of voter fraud. The Heritage Foundation has created a database to track voter fraud and they have found only 1,328 cases from 1982 through 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of some 1.5 billion votes cast since 1982. An occurrence of about 0.000000885. Infinitesimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. And if you count on history, election history will tell you Biden did not win. He missed quite a few of the benchmarks of a winner. The fraud was massive and obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as election benchmarks. There was a time no black had ever become president. Until there was one. There was a time, if a candidate won Ohio, Florida and Iowa, they won the election. Until one didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are benchmarks and Biden missed them. He got 1 out of 19 Bellwether counties. The down ballot failed miserably. He did not win Iowa, Ohio or Florida.  He won the fewest counties ever and somehow got the most votes ever,
> 
> History says you are a liar. History says there was massive fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Counties don't elect presidents, so that's meaningless. Empty down ballots are not unusual in presidential elections. and JFK lost Iowa Ohio and Florida and still won the election.
> 
> But I do get a kick being called a liar by a proven fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So?
> 
> According to your nuttiness, that means JFK stole the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paid shills like Faun  always try and laugh off facts like this when getting checkmated and proven wrong.
Click to expand...

Wacky conspiracy theories aren't facts either.


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to address the concerns of our nations citizens when it comes to election integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true this thread wouldnt even exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it is true.  Everyone but tRump's little cultists knows it.  Why should the rest of us bend over backwards to appease a pissant petty little wannabe dictator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Election integrity is important. I know you are a child who cant understand that, but its still true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the biggest childs on this site is Crepitus
Click to expand...

"Childs"?

Wtf?


----------



## otto105

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> No trump haters like you are the immature whining pieces of shit to weak to admit your boy cheated to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America hater monk rules is throwing objects in the wall in anger after hearing this truth told to him.
Click to expand...

Isn’t be a fascist hating America?


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
Click to expand...

You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
Click to expand...

The fact that many audits have been undertaken that all show the allegations of fraud to be themselves fraud speaks to the certainty of my statement.

Trump supporters don’t want audits. They want to be reaffirmed that they were right even if they weren’t.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
Click to expand...

A charade isn't an audit.

Where is your proof? For the 1,000,000 time


----------



## monkrules

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> No trump haters like you are the immature whining pieces of shit to weak to admit your boy cheated to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America hater monk rules is throwing objects in the wall in anger after hearing this truth told to him.
Click to expand...

I don't hate America, you lying sack of dogshit.

Grow up. Go find a new boyfriend to fill your mouth, so you won't have time to write assinine posts.

Do me a favor, place me on Ignore. I''ll do the same for you.


----------



## Faun

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A charade isn't an audit.
> 
> Where is your proof? For the 1,000,000 time
Click to expand...

Who needs proof when you have delusions?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

monkrules said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is more of a man you will ever be. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says a gullible Trump sheep.
Click to expand...

Says a lying paid Langley shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

monkrules said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is such an immature, whining piece of shit, that he is too weak to ever admit a loss.
> 
> As a result, Trump has lied and cried about election fraud -- beginning before the election even took place. He has singlehandedly made the Republican party a national laughingstock.
> 
> 
> 
> No trump haters like you are the immature whining pieces of shit to weak to admit your boy cheated to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America hater monk rules is throwing objects in the wall in anger after hearing this truth told to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate America, you lying sack of dogshit.
> 
> Grow up. Go find a new boyfriend to fill your mouth, so you won't have time to write assinine posts.
> 
> Do me a favor, place me on Ignore. I''ll do the same for you.
Click to expand...

thank you for putting me on ignore lying America hater.You prove you are a fucking liar you don’t hate America cause you would be pissed about commie Biden being elected if true and also know that trump is the first president sense carter to serve the people instead of the corporations you ly8ng piece of shit,your the fucker who needs to fucking grow up and own up to it trump is here to serve the people and Biden hates America asshole,and this is coming from some one who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same asshole


----------



## asaratis

Maricopa audit update: “things that are very concerning,” report mid-summer​









						Maricopa audit update: "things that are very concerning," report mid-summer
					

The Arizona Senate’s hand recount of 2.1 million ballots cast in the Maricopa County election in 2020 will likely conclude by the end of this week. However, auditors still have several other tasks to complete before they are finished. The contractors have the Veterans Memorial Coliseum in...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## beagle9

colfax_m said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that many audits have been undertaken that all show the allegations of fraud to be themselves fraud speaks to the certainty of my statement.
> 
> Trump supporters don’t want audits. They want to be reaffirmed that they were right even if they weren’t.
Click to expand...

The wheels of justice are blind, and they grind very slowly until a fine truth is produced. Any attempt to derail the wheel is comprable to obstructing justice. Are Democrat's obstructionist ? The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.


----------



## mamooth

beagle9 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yet your fraudit pals do everything in secret. You all act guilty as sin, so everyone correctly assumes you're all guilty as sin.

What crimes are you hiding? Given your evasive nature, it would be irresponsible not to speculate.


----------



## colfax_m

beagle9 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that many audits have been undertaken that all show the allegations of fraud to be themselves fraud speaks to the certainty of my statement.
> 
> Trump supporters don’t want audits. They want to be reaffirmed that they were right even if they weren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wheels of justice are blind, and they grind very slowly until a fine truth is produced. Any attempt to derail the wheel is comprable to obstructing justice. Are Democrat's obstructionist ? The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.
Click to expand...

This process has nothing to do with justice. It’s all about ego.


----------



## theHawk

surada said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been caught red-handed.....
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> They are tired of dealing with crazy people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four years of Russian Collusion and the Mueller Investigation.....and yet you condone this after only a few weeks of investigation?
> 
> You cannot be serious?
> 
> It just illustrates the lack of morals of the left and the rationalizations they use to defend their absence of core principles.
> Everything they do is justified as long as we don't have to read any bad tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump posted his insane lies all over his blog.
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Arizona Elections Official Calls Trump 'Unhinged' for His Repeated 'Insane Lies' About Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 GOP House members turn on Trump yesterday.
Click to expand...

Stephen Richer isn’t a Republican.  He never held office and no one knew who he was.  He’s a ratfuck lawyer who is only using the position to make himself a name.  I met this guy in person and there is nothing about this guy that screams conservative or GOP.  Just another RINO trying to get his 15 minutes.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that many audits have been undertaken that all show the allegations of fraud to be themselves fraud speaks to the certainty of my statement.
> 
> Trump supporters don’t want audits. They want to be reaffirmed that they were right even if they weren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wheels of justice are blind, and they grind very slowly until a fine truth is produced. Any attempt to derail the wheel is comprable to obstructing justice. Are Democrat's obstructionist ? The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.
Click to expand...

The truth?

It's been in front of you since the election, several recounts, then recounts of the recounts. You want the former president's lies to be true and can't handle the truth.

The truth being that our 2020 election was fair and honest. You guys have given up on honest and now are using red states to tilt elections to minority rule.


----------



## mudwhistle

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that many audits have been undertaken that all show the allegations of fraud to be themselves fraud speaks to the certainty of my statement.
> 
> Trump supporters don’t want audits. They want to be reaffirmed that they were right even if they weren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wheels of justice are blind, and they grind very slowly until a fine truth is produced. Any attempt to derail the wheel is comprable to obstructing justice. Are Democrat's obstructionist ? The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth?
> 
> It's been in front of you since the election, several recounts, then recounts of the recounts. You want the former president's lies to be true and can't handle the truth.
> 
> The truth being that our 2020 election was fair and honest. You guys have given up on honest and now are using red states to tilt elections to minority rule.
Click to expand...

Despite what you think....no state has completed an audit of an entire state's votes.
They only have recounted one or two districts....making sure to avoid the districts that have had highly suspicious voting activity. In Georgia they made a point of doing a cursory recount of a red-district but avoided Fulton County....a well-known blue district with heavy minority populations where most of the irregularities originated.


----------



## otto105

mudwhistle said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Republicans wanting endless audits....or are they still waiting for the first completion of a proper audit after months demanding them?
> 
> 
> 
> You want exactly as many audits as it take to reach the desired outcome.
> 
> No audit will be good enough unless it says what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be this dumb, but then again... It doesn't matter how many audit's are done, and the results if are to be used for anything, has to be conclusive evidence that criminal acts were committed, and the election was stolen by such acts. Being scared of the audit's speaks mountains against the Democrat's and the leftist for obstruction, and more charges should follow once the truth is conclusive, and the election is found out that it was stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that many audits have been undertaken that all show the allegations of fraud to be themselves fraud speaks to the certainty of my statement.
> 
> Trump supporters don’t want audits. They want to be reaffirmed that they were right even if they weren’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wheels of justice are blind, and they grind very slowly until a fine truth is produced. Any attempt to derail the wheel is comprable to obstructing justice. Are Democrat's obstructionist ? The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth?
> 
> It's been in front of you since the election, several recounts, then recounts of the recounts. You want the former president's lies to be true and can't handle the truth.
> 
> The truth being that our 2020 election was fair and honest. You guys have given up on honest and now are using red states to tilt elections to minority rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite what you think....no state has completed an audit of an entire state's votes.
> They only have recounted one or two districts....making sure to avoid the districts that have had highly suspicious voting activity. In Georgia they made a point of doing a cursory recount of a red-district but avoided Fulton County....a well-known blue district with heavy minority populations where most of the irregularities originated.
Click to expand...

You false assertion post is just bullshit. 

What "highly suspicious voting" information do you have to present? None, nadda zippo....


----------



## beagle9

mamooth said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people want the truth, and they want it NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet your fraudit pals do everything in secret. You all act guilty as sin, so everyone correctly assumes you're all guilty as sin.
> 
> What crimes are you hiding? Given your evasive nature, it would be irresponsible not to speculate.
Click to expand...

Keep speculating, and coming up empty thinking people are hopefully committing crimes like the leftist are doing or have done. 

But see here everyone, this is how people craving power and running agenda's do, otherwise they want something to be wrong with everyone so badly that they lash out in order to justify their own bad somehow. It is that they figure that everyone must be screwed up if they are screwing up. The blame game never stops with leftism, and personal responsibility is no where to be found in leftism. They long to set people up in order to achieve their goals of destruction, and this off the back's of those they attempt to destroy in order to achieve their goal. These people are miserable soul's who feel that life hasn't been fair to them, and so they are jealous of anyone who took life's struggle's, and then made successes out of them.

It's everybody else's fault all the time, even if they know they are doing wrong, yet they still try to cast blame. It's really pathetic, and it's actually a mental condition they have. This country is dealing with a serious mental break down of people who have been duped by Satan himself, and they are super angry at everyone except Satan himself. Satan is smiling at their break downs, and he is laughing at them for not realizing what he has done to them while they go about doing his bidding for him without being aware of it. Satan's goals is to catch as many flies in the trap as he can, and he marvels at who helps him lay his traps.

Quit being a pawn for Satan, and start looking towards the light folk's, because it appears that it's getting closer and closer, even though we don't know the time nor the hour, but we can sure read the signs.


----------



## badbob85037

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
Click to expand...

"Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.


----------



## theHawk

badbob85037 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
Click to expand...

Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.

Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.


----------



## otto105

theHawk said:


> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
Click to expand...

If there's plenty of "evidence" where has it been hiding?

What has it been doing in the 7 months on the lamb?


Did it commit more crimes that we don't have any evidence of?

Did it ever make in to Chile?


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
Click to expand...

Dear Loonie Righty

What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.

If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.

You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.

Thanks.

Loonie Leftie


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
Click to expand...


Yet, you seem adequately far Left bent to embrace Marxism and even Communism.....in fact, you may do so unaware that you do.

"Loonie Lefty" is likely truth in jest


----------



## mamooth

beagle9 said:


> Keep speculating,


Speaking of speculating, it's all you seem to do. Any actual news on the fraudit? No? Imagine that. 

Your frauditor pals are in a pickle.

If they lie, they'll be prosecuted and sued into oblivion.

If they don't lie, their very violent and unstable Trump cult pals will murder them.

It must truly suck to be a frauditor. They're going to have to tread that thin line where they say "Well, gee, we didn't find any actual evidence for fraud, but we feel some things might be real suspicious! We can't absolutely rule out fraud, so maybe it happened!".


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
Click to expand...

Our evidence?
The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
Do you understand that?
It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
Why are they so afraid of discovery?
A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.


----------



## otto105

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
Click to expand...

Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.


----------



## mudwhistle

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
Click to expand...

You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.


----------



## otto105

mudwhistle said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
Click to expand...

No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.


----------



## mudwhistle

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
Click to expand...

You haven't mastered the art of critical thinking. That much is certain.


----------



## mudwhistle

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
Click to expand...

And what makes you think that was an actual Trump Supporter?
BTW, I don't see a problem with people calling for violence against an aggressor. In a court of law that's call 'self-defense'. BLM is a Marxist terrorist organization that specializes in harassing people and at times creating an atmosphere of violence. If they would stop blocking roads and harassing people eating in restaurants then maybe they wouldn't have to worry about people getting angry at them.


----------



## theHawk

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
Click to expand...

Who has ever called for “hanging” Pence?

Violence against BLM rioters is completely warranted since you know…BLM are violent.


----------



## otto105

theHawk said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has ever called for “hanging” Pence?
> 
> Violence against BLM rioters is completely warranted since you know…BLM are violent.
Click to expand...

Fail


----------



## otto105

mudwhistle said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what makes you think that was an actual Trump Supporter?
> BTW, I don't see a problem with people calling for violence against an aggressor. In a court of law that's call 'self-defense'. BLM is a Marxist terrorist organization that specializes in harassing people and at times creating an atmosphere of violence. If they would stop blocking roads and harassing people eating in restaurants then maybe they wouldn't have to worry about people getting angry at them.
Click to expand...

Fail, why are you not banned.


----------



## mudwhistle

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what makes you think that was an actual Trump Supporter?
> BTW, I don't see a problem with people calling for violence against an aggressor. In a court of law that's call 'self-defense'. BLM is a Marxist terrorist organization that specializes in harassing people and at times creating an atmosphere of violence. If they would stop blocking roads and harassing people eating in restaurants then maybe they wouldn't have to worry about people getting angry at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail, why are you not banned.
Click to expand...

Because I practice what I preach and I do my best to follow forum rules.


----------



## otto105

mudwhistle said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what makes you think that was an actual Trump Supporter?
> BTW, I don't see a problem with people calling for violence against an aggressor. In a court of law that's call 'self-defense'. BLM is a Marxist terrorist organization that specializes in harassing people and at times creating an atmosphere of violence. If they would stop blocking roads and harassing people eating in restaurants then maybe they wouldn't have to worry about people getting angry at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail, why are you not banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I practice what I preach and I do my best to follow forum rules.
Click to expand...

Sure, the aggressor on 1/6 was not the news media.

So, what's your policy for aggressors?


----------



## mudwhistle

otto105 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our evidence?
> The only evidence that has been presented in court was rejected because of one reason....lack of merit.
> Do you understand that?
> It means that no state has been able to complete a full audit of the votes yet. Arizona is the only state that is in the process of doing so....and the Democrats have thrown every legal trick in the book at them.
> Why are they so afraid of discovery?
> A judge cannot entertain a lawsuit unless the state has proven the claims of the plaintiff. They knew this going in.....so this is why they pulled this fraud. They knew it would take months or even years for the courts to work it out.
> The Supreme Court could have issued a stay on the certification until the evidence was reviewed fully, but elected not to...thanks to Chief Justice Roberts owing a favor to the Bush family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof doesn’t exist fir one reason, it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said yesterday that more Trump Supporters should have been murdered on Jan 6th. That seems to be something worth banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No less different than maga fuckups calling the hanging of mike pence or violence against BLM protesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what makes you think that was an actual Trump Supporter?
> BTW, I don't see a problem with people calling for violence against an aggressor. In a court of law that's call 'self-defense'. BLM is a Marxist terrorist organization that specializes in harassing people and at times creating an atmosphere of violence. If they would stop blocking roads and harassing people eating in restaurants then maybe they wouldn't have to worry about people getting angry at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail, why are you not banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I practice what I preach and I do my best to follow forum rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the aggressor on 1/6 was not the news media.
> 
> So, what's your policy for aggressors?
Click to expand...

Yes it was. They created the situation thru their inflammatory rhetoric before anything happened......most of America saw this thru the eyes of a bunch of snowflakes that are scared to death of Trump Supporters. They made it appear worse than it really was. All the Democrats did was just copy what CNN and MSNBC had already said.....like a bunch of lying scoundrels. CNN and MSNBC were the first to claim it was an insurrection....that way Pelosi and the rest couldn't be accused of starting a panic. And as usual....you idiots fell for it. I bet you've never seen a real riot before.....but this wasn't a riot.


----------



## mudwhistle

This is a protest.....that last video wasn't a protest. This is a riot.......this is Democrat rioters in Washington D.C. after Trump won the election.

There is real violence shown in this video.....so this pretty much shows that anything you can't see on USMB cannot have a rating that triggers the age-restricted function.


----------



## asaratis

otto105 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's plenty of "evidence" where has it been hiding?
> 
> What has it been doing in the 7 months on the lamb?
> 
> 
> Did it commit more crimes that we don't have any evidence of?
> 
> Did it ever make in to Chile?
Click to expand...

Forensic audits will expose it.  Some evidence (sworn affidavits) has already been established.  The courts refused to hear the evidence bacause there was no way to prove enough fraud to reverse the election results.  Forensic audits in several states may offer that proof.   That is why the Democrats are frantic to stop the audits.


Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
Click to expand...


Why are your leftist loonie partners in crime trying to stop the audits.  (That is a rhetorical question.  See answer above.)


----------



## otto105

asaratis said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's plenty of "evidence" where has it been hiding?
> 
> What has it been doing in the 7 months on the lamb?
> 
> 
> Did it commit more crimes that we don't have any evidence of?
> 
> Did it ever make in to Chile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forensic audits will expose it.  Some evidence (sworn affidavits) has already been established.  The courts refused to hear the evidence bacause there was no way to prove enough fraud to reverse the election results.  Forensic audits in several states may offer that proof.   That is why the Democrats are frantic to stop the audits.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are your leftist loonie partners in crime trying to stop the audits.  (That is a rhetorical question.  See answer above.)
Click to expand...

I just love it when idiots suck up the terminology of science without actually doing any science. It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.


----------



## asaratis

otto105 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's plenty of "evidence" where has it been hiding?
> 
> What has it been doing in the 7 months on the lamb?
> 
> 
> Did it commit more crimes that we don't have any evidence of?
> 
> Did it ever make in to Chile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forensic audits will expose it.  Some evidence (sworn affidavits) has already been established.  The courts refused to hear the evidence bacause there was no way to prove enough fraud to reverse the election results.  Forensic audits in several states may offer that proof.   That is why the Democrats are frantic to stop the audits.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are your leftist loonie partners in crime trying to stop the audits.  (That is a rhetorical question.  See answer above.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just love it when idiots suck up the terminology of science without actually doing any science. It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
Click to expand...

You are among the most laughable idiots on this site.  The thought of your contributing either egg or sperm to the production of human offspring causes nausea.


----------



## theHawk

otto105 said:


> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.


Example?


----------



## otto105

asaratis said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's plenty of "evidence" where has it been hiding?
> 
> What has it been doing in the 7 months on the lamb?
> 
> 
> Did it commit more crimes that we don't have any evidence of?
> 
> Did it ever make in to Chile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forensic audits will expose it.  Some evidence (sworn affidavits) has already been established.  The courts refused to hear the evidence bacause there was no way to prove enough fraud to reverse the election results.  Forensic audits in several states may offer that proof.   That is why the Democrats are frantic to stop the audits.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to Republicans trying to overthrow democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we are a Republic. The word 'democracy' doesn't appear in the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's mostly semantics in this context, but that's the game you like to play.  We have a democratic form of government it's just not a straight out democracy.
> 
> Why does the idea of a representative form of government, such as ours, upset you so much you are scrambling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you claiming anyone is trying to overturn the election?  If rampant fraud was found, it won’t undo the election, especially the Presidential one.  It will just enable the people to see who broke the law and what laws need to be changed to make the elections cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> Why are you against transparent elections?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you claiming they weren't trying to overturn an election?  They picked 1/6 at the Capitol out of a hat?  Really?
> 
> Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?
> 
> So you in absence of evidence you just insist on more.  That's when you leave rational behavior behind and enter whackadoodle territory.
> 
> Rational behavior - we have a system for contesting that has endured for several centuries - we can request recounts, we can send to the courts, we can have the DoJ look for frauds - all of which have applied.  And no evidence of significant fraud.
> 
> At point will you be satisfied?  Rhetorical question.  You won't be.  Because that's the way conspiracy theories work (or sore losers who can't admit their guy was so crappy he lost to an opponent portrayed as an old geezer).  So now, as each level of investigation FAILS to produce evidence of fraud - the investigators and officials themselves are then incorporated into the conspiracy theory - they are "in on the fraud".  That's why your reduced to a  crackpot group with no experience in election fraud, looking for bamboo fibers in the ballots.
> 
> And billing the taxpayers for your crap!  All because your leader refuses to admit that He. Is. A. Loser.
> 
> The American people are the ones who are paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why - in absence of any evidence - do you insist on audit after audit? This is number 3 or 4 for Arizona isn't it?" You are either blind or real stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote is a looney lefty that can’t face reality.
> 
> Absence of evidence?  This isn’t looney liberal world, this is the real world where there is plenty of evidence.  Repeating “dEbUnKeD” as many times as you want, it doesn’t change the evidence that is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Loonie Righty
> 
> What you call "looney" is requiring substantiation.
> 
> If your "evidence" constantly FAILS to clear the bar through commonly accepted means - then it's false.
> 
> You guys have every right to create your own alternative realities, but don't expect us to join you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Loonie Leftie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are your leftist loonie partners in crime trying to stop the audits.  (That is a rhetorical question.  See answer above.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just love it when idiots suck up the terminology of science without actually doing any science. It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are among the most laughable idiots on this site.  The thought of your contributing either egg or sperm to the production of human offspring causes nausea.
Click to expand...

What? Ran out of stupid shit to post already?


----------



## Coyote

theHawk said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
Click to expand...










						Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
					

The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom




					www.salon.com


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
Click to expand...

And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?

Give specifics.


----------



## asaratis

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?
> 
> Give specifics.
Click to expand...

She can't...


----------



## otto105

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?
> 
> Give specifics.
Click to expand...

Have you never heard of the term creation science?


----------



## asaratis

otto105 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?
> 
> Give specifics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the term creation science?
Click to expand...

Give us a link showing the inclusion of "Christ" in it.


----------



## otto105

asaratis said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?
> 
> Give specifics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the term creation science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a link showing the inclusion of "Christ" in it.
Click to expand...

Science Curriculum - Creation Studies Institutem


----------



## Oddball

<checks live stream>

Yup, audit still in progress.


----------



## asaratis

otto105 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?
> 
> Give specifics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the term creation science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a link showing the inclusion of "Christ" in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science Curriculum - Creation Studies Institutem
Click to expand...

Quote where it says "Christ".


----------



## theHawk

otto105 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just like when Christian's try to put Christ in science classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans who pushed Arkansas' anti-trans ban just passed a bill to teach creationism in schools
> 
> 
> The anti-science connection behind the right's anti-trans push and the move to return creationism to the classroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Where is “Christ” in the science classroom?
> 
> Give specifics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the term creation science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us a link showing the inclusion of "Christ" in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science Curriculum - Creation Studies Institutem
Click to expand...

Don’t see anything about “Jesus”, nor is there any indication that the GOP are pushing this in classrooms.

Carry on, dipshit.


----------



## beagle9

mamooth said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep speculating,
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of speculating, it's all you seem to do. Any actual news on the fraudit? No? Imagine that.
> 
> Your frauditor pals are in a pickle.
> 
> If they lie, they'll be prosecuted and sued into oblivion.
> 
> If they don't lie, their very violent and unstable Trump cult pals will murder them.
> 
> It must truly suck to be a frauditor. They're going to have to tread that thin line where they say "Well, gee, we didn't find any actual evidence for fraud, but we feel some things might be real suspicious! We can't absolutely rule out fraud, so maybe it happened!".
Click to expand...

Your hopes and dreams lefty, but if the fraud is proven, then get ready for the trial of the century, otherwise that will trump even the crime against the Nazis in the Hague. 30 million people dead due a pandemic that the media alledgedly attempted to slant against Trump for political purposes ???


----------



## mamooth

Any progress with the fraudit, Trump cult fraudsters?

Nope?

How about that.

You can fix that. Just send your masters more money!


----------

